# 

## Redakcja

*Cena wywoławcza za każdą pracę wynosi 10 zł. 

Nr konta:
**STP „Stara 4” 
00-231 Warszawa, ul. Stara 4
Nr konta      50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126    
Na przelewie koniecznie dopisek:* *Aukcja Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont

*
* PRACE DZIECI są tutaj!*

*Stan aukcji 3820 pln* 

*Aukcja trwa do 18 grudnia, do godziny 22.00.*
*
 Praca nr 1: Dwie choinki do decoup,y F**ighter1983 75pln
*
*Praca nr 2: Byłem motylem* *map78 100 pln
**
 Praca nr 3: Ścięta na święta* *Mmelisa 35 zł

 Praca nr 4: Przybieżeli do Betlejem Tereska 20 pln

 Praca nr 5: Bombka na bombie Edyta M 50 zł

 Praca nr 6: Hoo-choinka Mmelisa 35 zł

 Praca nr 7: Uwaga niewybuchy Redakcja 99pln

 Praca nr 8: Lawendowe Lady M**ap78* *70 pln*
*
Praca nr 9: Mrożna jagodzianka Kjuta 60 zł

 Praca nr 10: Wykwintna szyszunia Romana101 30 zł

Praca nr 11: Choinka bednarza* *Tereska* *20 pln*
*
 Praca nr 12: Żołędna gorzka* *Romana 101 3**0 pln

 Praca nr 13: Korbowód* *Arnika 35 zł
*
*Praca nr 14: U Schreka wieczorem* *Ziuta62 166 zł**

 Praca nr 15: Odwilż u Shreka* *Romana 101 35 zł

Praca nr 16: Szyszka na dzwonku tereska77 30 zł

 Praca nr 17: Wykwit na dzwonku Edzia 80 pln

 Praca nr 18: Dzyndzelek Ziuta62 60 zł
*
*Praca nr 19: Święta dookoła* *Nefer 30 zł*
*
Praca nr 20: Przydzwoń do mnie -* *EZS 30 zł*
*
Praca nr 21: Roz-gwiazdka anSi 30 pln

 Praca nr 22: A-nyż się zapali* *Rasia* *30 pln**

 Praca nr 23: Oponka mi wisi Romana101 30 zł

 Praca nr 24: Czterech jeszcze niepalących Rasia  20 zł

 Praca nr 25: Dzióbek i uszko * *Żelka 50 zł 

**Praca nr 26: Nie zalewaj! Edzia* *80 zł

Praca nr 27: Zaczarowany ołówek Kjuta  40 pln

 Praca nr 28: Smarkacze Maciejka2  30 zł

 Praca nr 29: Fiołki maciejka2  30 zł

 Praca nr 30: Aaaa... psik Tereska  20 pln

 Praca nr 31: Trzej smarkacze* *Tereska  20 pln**

 Praca nr 32: Tulejki w wieku diana_teresa 20 zł

 Praca nr 33: Torba do nocnego Cormac 80 pln*

*Praca nr 34: Z motyką na księżyc* *Spirea* *40 pln**

 Praca nr 35: Bez kukułki* *Rasia* *20 pln**

 Praca nr 36: ...Powiedz przecie...Mmelisa 20 zł

 Praca nr 37: Kwiat jednej nocy Mmelisa* *25 zł
**

FANTY NASZYCH "FORUMEK":
*
* 1. ŻELKI obrazek ikonopodobny  - decoupage* *Edyta M** 150 zł

**2. ŻELKI sercem tworzona "ikonka" decoupage** kjuta 160 zł*

*3. ŻELKI komplet bombek (sopelki) kjuta** 120 zł

*4. * ŻELKI komplet bombek (serca) kjuta**130 zł*

*5. DIANY_TERESY poszewka filcowa* *40x40 cm z reniferem * *Elfir** 70 zł

**6. ROMANY praca nr 1 komplet zawieszek na choinkę**Edzia* *30 zł
**
7. ROMANY praca nr 2 komplet zawieszek na choinkę Sharlotka 15 zł

8. ROMANY praca nr 3 komplet zawieszek na choinkę Sharlotka 15 zł

9. ROMANY praca nr 4 serwetka srebrna śr. 24cm - kjuta 25 zł

10. ROMANY praca nr 5 serwetka biała śr. 24cm kjuta 25 zł

11. ROMANY praca nr 6 serwetka ażurowa srebrna śr. 32cm AnSi 35 zł
*
*12. ROMANY* *praca nr 7 serwetka gwiazda srebrna śr. 54cm* *Mmelisa 50 zł*

*13. AnSi absolutnie wyjątkowy kalendarz na 2015 rok Kjuta 160 zł
*
*14. AnSi cudny, mały piesio gotowy na...święta* *map78* *50 zł
**
15. AnSi filcowe ubranko świąteczne na butelkę Greengaz* *30zł*

*16. Gorrrący jak wakacyjne słońce uśmiech dzieci z Ogniska Kjuta200 zł plus* *Romana 101 10 zł*

*17. Mmelisy   Kubek 1 - Troll - Nefer 50 zł*

*18. Mmelisy   Kubek 2 - Nordkapp - Jagoda 51 40 zł
*
*19.* *Arniki winiak: staropolska przypalanka,* *Mmelisa* *80 pln**

**20. Arniki Wino swojskiej roboty Edzia* *90* zł

*21. Żelka - kubek firmowy Muratora T**ereska77* *30 zł

22. Fighter 1983 -Słonik na szczęście DUŻY  - zygii 300 pln

**23. Fighter 1983 -Słonik na szczęście MAŁY  - Kjuta 85 pln
**
**24. Fighter 1983 -piersiówka powered by Nefer  - cormac 45 pln**

**25. Nefer - słynna pigwówka cena wywoławcza - owp 100 pln

26. Nefer - jeszcze słynniejsza wiśniówka - Fighter1983 50 pln*

----------


## Romana101

Poproszę "Praca nr 10: Wykwintna szyszunia"  - 30zł

----------


## anSi

A ja nr 8 za 10 pln poproszę.Co tu tak pusto? Od wczoraj NIKT NIC?

----------


## Hanka126

Ja poproszę pracę nr 1 za 20 zł :big grin:

----------


## Arnika

Pracę nr 13 za 10zł

----------


## Nefer

Praca nr 19 - Święta dookoła - poproszę za 20 pln.

----------


## JAGODA 51

Praca nr.18 za 20 zł.

----------


## Żelka

*Praca nr 25: Dzióbek i uszko - 40zł, poproszę.*

----------


## Maxtorka

Torbę do nocnego-praca nr 33 za 20PLN poproszę :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Oooo, ruszyło  :smile:  Spieszyć się ludziska, bo pięknych prac zabraknie  :smile: 

Mamy już 170 PLN - piękny początek  :smile:

----------


## Hanka126

Redakcjo, proszę o poprawienie praca nr 1 *20* zł

----------


## anSi

Hanko126,  już naprawione  :smile:

----------


## Hanka126

> Hanko126,  już naprawione


Bardzo dziękuję :hug:

----------


## Arnika

An .. super, że Ty nad tą aukcją czuwasz  :smile:  :hug:

----------


## EZS

Nr *20* za 30 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Oooo, ruszyło  Spieszyć się ludziska, bo pięknych prac zabraknie 
> 
> Mamy już 170 PLN - piękny początek


Dzięki anSi za rozruszanie i podsumowanie aukcji, 
Dzięki licytacji EZS mamy już 200 zł. :wave: 

Ślicznie dziękuję  wszystkim dziś licytującym :hug:  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu*, ja jeszcze trochę poczatuję, może ktoś się jeszcze dzisiaj skusi na którąś z prac. Baaardzo zachęcam, cel - jak zwykle - szczytny. No i to już forumowa tradycja  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, czy tak jak zawsze można też coś swojego wystawić?

----------


## anSi

*Żelko,* myślę, że podopieczni Ogniska na pewno się ucieszą, prawda Redakcjo?

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki *AnSi* za pomoc.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Żeluś,* to ja dziękuję za wyrozumiałość - metodą prób i błędów jakoś podołałam, a co napsułam i naśmieciłam - to moje. Najwyżej Redakcja albo Edzia rano mnie pogonią  :smile:  Dzisiaj kończę - jutro ciężki okołoświąteczny dzień. Wszystkim licytującym bardzo dziękuję, wierzę, że rano ustawi się kolejka po te wszystkie cudowności  :smile:  Dziewięcioletnia tradycja tej licytacji - może tak z 900 złotych udałoby się uzbierać.... Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy anSi za jej pomoc, dziękujemy wszystkim Forumowiczom Wielkim Sercem, którzy już znajdują aukcję. Z Wami udaje się zawsze  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> *Żelko,* myślę, że podopieczni Ogniska na pewno się ucieszą, prawda Redakcjo?


Oczywiście tak. Wasze prace również są mile widziane.

----------


## fighter1983

*Praca nr 1: Dwie choinki do decoup,y : fighter1983 45pln*

----------


## anSi

No więc jestem - wiedziałam, że coś się wydarzy  :smile:  Kaski przybyło, ledwie się wczoraj pożegnałam. Zaczynamy? Na dobry początek 

*Praca nr 15 - Odwilż u Shreka za 10 poproszę*

----------


## anSi

> Redakcjo, proszę o poprawienie praca nr 1 *20* zł


Hanko, fighter podebrał Ci tę bombkę. I co teraz? Co teeeraaazzz?????

----------


## Romana101

> Poproszę "Praca nr 10: Wykwintna szyszunia"  - 30zł


Proszę o poprawienie, bo licytowałam pracę nr 10, a nie 11.

----------


## anSi

Już się robi  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

To ja jeszcze też mam bombki. Taki komplecik sople. Cena wywoławcza 50zł, ale mam nadzieję, że troszkę o nie powalczycie, bo warto. W naturze są dużo piękniejsze, to raz, a drugie, aniołki na choince będą czuwać przez cały rok, nie tylko wtedy kiedy zdobią drzewko.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Nie mogę odpowiedzieć na pw, bo mam tylko możliwość "kasuj wiadomość"..., no chyba, że czegoś nie widzę albo nie umiem....
Redakcjo, Edziu, AnSi, jeśli trzeba, to oczywiście pomogę w aktualizacji, ale nie wiem jak z tym dziś będzie, bo nam znowu prąd wylączyi a moja bateria na laptopie trzyma bardzo mało. Więc dziś może z tym być gorzej. l

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie mogę odpowiedzieć na pw, bo mam tylko możliwość "kasuj wiadomość"..., no chyba, że czegoś nie widzę albo nie umiem....
> Redakcjo, Edziu, AnSi, jeśli trzeba, to oczywiście pomogę w aktualizacji, ale nie wiem jak z tym dziś będzie, bo nam znowu prąd wylączyi a moja bateria na laptopie trzyma bardzo mało. Więc dziś może z tym być gorzej. l


*Żelko - bardzo się cieszę , że chcesz i możesz pomóc w aukcji. Dziękuję*

----------


## anSi

> An .. super, że Ty nad tą aukcją czuwasz


Arni - dziękuję  :hug: To dla mnie zaszczyt, że poproszono mnie o pomoc w tak ważnym zadaniu  :smile: 

*Kochani - pojawiły się piękne prace Żelki - obrazek ikonopodobny i bombki - sople. Warto o nie powalczyć.*

----------


## tereska77

Poprosze *nr 8* i *nr 16* za 30zl :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Poprosze *nr 8* i *nr 16* za 30zl


*Tereska* serdecznie dziękuję :hug:

----------


## kjuta

witam
Żelka
*nr 1* 35zł
*nr 2* 55 zł


*6,9,27* po 15 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> witam
> Żelka
> *nr 1* 35zł
> *nr 2* 55 zł
> 
> *6,9,27* po 15 zł


*Kjuta* - aleś poprawiła wynik licytacji suuuuuperrrrrrr!!! :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

*anSi, Żelko* - bardzo się cieszę, że zgodziłyście się pomóc w aukcji :hug:

----------


## Mmelisa

*Praca nr 2: Byłem motylem**- 20zl* *Praca nr 3: Ścięta na święta** -  20zl*

----------


## anSi

> *anSi, Żelko* - bardzo się cieszę, że zgodziłyście się pomóc w aukcji


Edziu  :smile:  My też się cieszymy, że Ty także zgodziłaś się. Licytacja be z Ciebie to nie licytacja  :smile:  To już też forumowa tradycja  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*mmeliso - bardzo, bardzo dziękujemy 


*Hurra!!! Jest już 460 pln - a zaledwie południe minęło. Do dziewięciu stóweczek mniej niż połowa brakuje i połowa prac jeszcze bez przydziału. Uda się?

----------


## Nefer

Brawo Mmelisa  :smile:

----------


## anSi

I brawo Ci, którzy jeszcze nie licytowali, a niebawem na pewno to uczynią. 460 złotych dla Ogniska już jest, a to zaledwie początek. Atmosfera gorrrąca :smile:

----------


## map78

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem zasady :wink:  ale jeśli to licytacja to chyba podbijać można :Confused: 
Jeśli można to podbijam:
Nr 2 "Byłem motylem" na 40zł oraz
Nr 8 "Lawendowe lady" również na 40zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem zasady ale jeśli to licytacja to chyba podbijać można
> ...


Można, można, a nawet treba  :smile:  Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

No pewnie, że można  :smile:  Nawet należy  :smile:  Dzięki Map78  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

mamy prawie 5 stówek  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Nefer*  fajnie, że też zgodziłaś się pomóc  :smile:  Ja na jakiś czas znikam, niestety do pracy muszę się udać, w pracy nijak podglądać nie mogę, bp przerwy tylko 5 minutowe  :sad:   :smile:  Będę wieczorem.  Mam nadzieję, że wyniki mnie pozytywnie zaskoczą  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Leć AnSi - ja biorę nocną zmianę jakby co  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że będę zarobiona  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Praca nr 7 Uwaga niewybuchy 20 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Praca nr 7 Uwaga niewybuchy 20 zł


Ooooo - dziękujemy Redakcjo :smile:  i tym sposobem przekroczyliśmy 5 tą stówkę :wave:

----------


## Hanka126

> *Praca nr 1: Dwie choinki do decoup,y : fighter1983 45pln*


A ja dam za tą pracę 50 zł praca nr 1

----------


## hanni1907

Witam praca nr.29 fijołki za 20 proszę :smile:

----------


## hanni1907

A niech będzie też 13 Korbowód za 20

----------


## EDZIA

*Hanka126, hanni1907 , - wielkie dzięki za licytację*

----------


## Mmelisa

praca nr 2 podbijam do 50zl  :tongue:

----------


## swojaczka

proszę o bombkę na bombie za 20 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> praca nr 2 podbijam do 50zl


*Mmelisa*  :hug: Ale fajnie mamy trzy szczęśliwe 5 :wiggle:  Stan Licytacji   *555*

----------


## EDZIA

> proszę o bombkę na bombie za 20 zł


 Nie zdążyłam napisać a tu już zmiana wyniku.* Swojaczko* suuuuuuuuuperrrrrrr!!!

----------


## Mmelisa

To ja jeszcze poprosze wolne prace  :roll eyes: 
nr 36 10zl
nr 37 10zl 

Kochani jest tyle jeszcze wolnych prac... prosze licytujcie, nie robmy przykrosci osobom, ktore je wykonaly  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

*Mmeliso- dziękuję -* wierzę, że Forumowiczki i Forumowicze jak co roku staną na wysokości zadania i wszystkie prace znajdą  nabywców :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Poproszę jeszcze:

Praca nr 14: U Schreka wieczorem  -  30zł
Praca nr 23: Oponka mi wisi  -  30zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Poproszę jeszcze:
> 
> Praca nr 14: U Schreka wieczorem  -  30zł
> Praca nr 23: Oponka mi wisi  -  30zł


Jak ja lubię taki ruch w licytacji :wiggle:  ..........*Romano* w imieniu dzieci ślicznie dziękuję  :hug:

----------


## diana_teresa

Czy można oddać na licytację swoją pracę rękodzielniczą?

----------


## diana_teresa

Licytuję Praca nr 32: Tulejki w wieku 20zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Czy można oddać na licytację swoją pracę rękodzielniczą?


Jasne - każda dodatkowa złotówka dla dzieciaków jest ważna :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Licytuję Praca nr 32: Tulejki w wieku 20zł


Śliiiiicznie dziękuję :smile:

----------


## map78

> praca nr 2 podbijam do 50zl


"Moją" bombkę podbijam na 60zł :big grin: 




> Kochani jest tyle jeszcze wolnych prac... prosze licytujcie, nie robmy przykrosci osobom, ktore je wykonaly


Racja :yes:  Poproszę wszystkie "wolne" po 10zł :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> "Moją" bombkę podbijam na 60zł


Jaka moja jaka moja?? 
Moja! Bylam pierwsza  :tongue:  Balwanek dla mojej pociechy  :tongue:  

 podbijam 65zl  :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

ja poproszę podusię filcową z reniferkiem 20 zł

----------


## Mmelisa

> ja poproszę podusię filcową z reniferkiem 20 zł


podbijam na 30zl  :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

no nie  :wink:  mój Ci on 35 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

To może ja jeszcze chwilkę zaczekam z aktualizacją :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

Serce się raduje widząc taki ruch w _"interesie" Licytacji  Dziękuję_

----------


## Mmelisa

> no nie  mój ci on 35 zł


podusia 40  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> podusia 40


Ciekawe co kjuta na to :wink:

----------


## kjuta

a kjuta na to niemożliwe  :big grin: 
45 zł  :smile:

----------


## map78

> Jaka moja jaka moja?? 
> *Moja! Bylam pierwsza*  Balwanek dla mojej pociechy  
> 
>  podbijam 65zl


Na szczęście w licytacji wygrywa ostatni :cool: 
Hm, widzę, że ciężka zawodniczka mi się trafiła. Będę chyba musiał przyjąć jakąś aukcyjna strategię :wink:  Kiedy kończą się te aukcje?

A tymczasem, podbijam "dwójeczkę" na 70zł :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Na szczęście w licytacji wygrywa ostatni
> Hm, widzę, że ciężka zawodniczka mi się trafiła. Będę chyba musiał przyjąć jakąś aukcyjna strategię Kiedy kończą się te aukcje?
> 
> A tymczasem, podbijam "dwójeczkę" na 70zł


No, no - ciekawa batalia o "dwójeczkę" się zapowiada :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Mówiłam, że gorrąca ta licytacja, ale to, co widzę zapiera dech  - jesteście cudowni. Jeszcze parę groszy i pierwszy cel osiągnięty - 900 złotych na 9 rocznicę licytacji na rzecz Ogniska Marymont. No ale kto powiedział, że to nie może być wielokrotność 900?*  :big tongue:

----------


## Maciejka2

Witam,
To ja poproszę:
1. nr 36 śliczna ramka z oliwkami za 15zł 
2. nr 28 smarkacze pudełeczko 15zł
 :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Nas dopiero podłączyli. 12 godzin bez prądu..., ale wielkie zmiany nam robią, więc, zanim będzie lepiej musi być gorzej. 
Za to na sam widok tego jak ruszyła aukcja, zaraz jasno człowiekowi się robi.  Aż miło tu zaglądać! 
*Edziu, AnSi*, ja się, że tak powiem wtrącać nie będę, jeno jeśli dacie sygnał, że któraś z Was nie może, wtedy wejdę na zamianę, na ten czas. Dajcie tylko znać, ja będę zaglądać.

----------


## anSi

*macieko2*- bardzo dziękujemy  :smile:  *Żelko* - wtrącaj się, wtrącaj  :smile:  Dobrej energii nigdy za wiele  :smile: 

Tutaj prawdziwe cuda się dzieją. 880 złociszy już mamy - a to przecież dopiero początek  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Cuda tam gdzie Cudny Ludzie!!!  :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

> *macieko2*- bardzo dziękujemy  *Żelko* - wtrącaj się, wtrącaj  Dobrej energii nigdy za wiele 
> 
> Tutaj prawdziwe cuda się dzieją. 880 złociszy już mamy - a to przecież dopiero początek


*Oj tak, oj tak Żelko dużo dobrej energii wnosisz* :smile:  :smile: 

*anSi wspominałaś coś o 900 zł?* :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

*17 i 26 po 20 zł  tak na początek* :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Edziaaa* - jesteś wielka Hurrra - pierwsze 900 osiągnięte  :wiggle: No to lecim dalej, Komu piękne prace, komu?

----------


## Nefer

jak wychodziłam to było 490  :smile:   A tu gorąc jak w środku sierpnia  :smile:  PIĘKNIE  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Przerwa kolacyjna, czy limit energii na dzień dzisiejszy wyczerpany? Ejj, ludziska.... :smile:

----------


## Olimpia Burczyk

poproszę nr 15 za 25zł, nr 28 za 25zł i 33 za 35zł

----------


## anSi

*Olimpio* kochana...  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Młoda godzina jeszcze - mam nadzieję, że godzina duchów przyniesie zmiany  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani, to był piękny dzień - ponad 700 złotych wylicytowaliśmy tylko dzisiaj, łącznie mamy już 940, a przecież gramy dalej, prawda? Na dzisiaj kończę dyżur, Nefercia zapowiedziała nocną szychtę, tak więc - NOCNE MARKI  - do dzieła : :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nefcia przejmuje szychtę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> Nefcia przejmuje szychtę





> Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy


Ale fajnie, że na Twoją szychtę trafiłam  :big grin: . Zwiedziłam... :wink: 

22. A-nyż się zapali za 30,- poproszę

----------


## Nefer

Już się robi Kochana  :smile:

----------


## rasia

Żeby 4 cyfra pękła...  :wink:  poproszę 12, 24, 34 i 35 po 20,-  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Już wprowadzam zmiany  :smile:  I całuję Cię mocno - wiedziałam, że jedna rzecz to dla Ciebie za mało  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Rasia wykręciła pierwszy 1000  :big grin: 
I tym samym wygrała tajemny prezent od moda  :yes: 

Dziekujemy  :rotfl:

----------


## Nefer

To ja sobie wykręcę na 1010  :smile:  Taka ładna liczba  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dobranoc  :smile:  Jutro przed nami kolejny 1000  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Nefer, rasia -* pięknie podkręciłyście licznik*. Kolejny dzień przed nami - młotek licytacyjny w pogotowiu. ZAAAACZYYYNAAAAAMYYYYY*

----------


## anSi

Tradycyjnie na dobry początek - *praca nr 21 za 20 zł.*

----------


## Mmelisa

Dzien dobry  :big grin: 

praca nr 6 - 20zl
praca nr 8- 45
praca 36 - 20zl
poszewka Diana- 50zl

----------


## anSi

*Mmeliso*  :hug:

----------


## Mmelisa

ciiii... mysle nad taktyka na kolege map78  :big lol:  

twardy zawodnik  :cool:  

Map78 Ty mi zostaw ta "moja" bombke i idz kup misia albo dwa....z tvn  :big grin:  ja juz swoje mam  :big lol:

----------


## Żelka

Tutaj nawet nocą pracowali!  :smile:  Mój fant nadal mój, więc spokojnie idę dalej.  :yes:

----------


## anSi

> ciiii... mysle nad taktyka na kolege map78  
> ...Map78 Ty mi zostaw ta "moja" bombke i idz kup misia albo dwa....z tvn  ja juz swoje mam


 :big lol:   :rotfl:

----------


## Romana101

:bye: 

Dodałam kilka swoich prac do licytacji i mam nadzieję, że znajdą się chętni  :oops: , bo cały czas się dopiero uczę szydełkować.

----------


## Mmelisa

Romcia ja chetna  :yes: 

Prosze dopisac 
praca Romany nr 7 - 20zl
-//- nr 6 - 10zl

----------


## Romana101

*Melisko*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Dziewczyny, juuu leeeecę. Nie nadanżam - jednym słowem*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

ROMANY pracę nr 6 serwetkę ażurową srebrną średnica 32cm  - za 20 zł na dobry początek  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

proszę zsynchronizować numerację prac Romany tutaj z listą, bo jest lekka rozbieżność numerków  :wink: 

podusia z reniferkiem 55 zł

i serweta srebrna i biala  24 cm srednicy po 15 zł

----------


## anSi

kjuto - już się robi  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Witam się pięknie :smile: 
13 Korbowód-30zł

----------


## Nefer

Oj, już się dzieje  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

Cze *Nefer*  :smile:  *Prababko* - dziękujemy  :smile:  *Kjuta* - teraz  - mam nadzieję - czytelniej z pracami Romany?

Oj, dzieje się, dzieje - ledwie nadążam przewracać strony  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kjuta

> kjuto - już się robi


dzięki, zdecydowanie lepiej  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

Dziewczyny a będę za jakąś godzinkę - muszę teraz trochę popracować  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Pracuj Edziu, pracuj  :smile:  A ja dorzuciłam do listy przedmiotów do wylicytowania absolutnie wyjątkowy kalendarz na 2015 rok  Dzieło niezwykłych dziwczyn pomagających na codzień kotom  :wink:  Może ktoś się skusi....

----------


## Sharlotka

AnSi, 

skusi się, skusi :smile: 

Kalendarz z kociakami - oferuję 30 zł

----------


## Sharlotka

ROMANY praca nr 1 komplet zawieszek na choinkę - 15 zł

ROMANY praca nr 2 komplet zawieszek na choinkę - 15 zł

ROMANY praca nr 3 komplet zawieszek na choinkę - 15 zł

----------


## Żelka

Pięknie się dzieje. AnSi mówiłaś, że nie umiesz, a idzie to jak burza!!! Dziewczyny, Wszystkie jesteście po prostu wielkie!  :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

*Sharlotka* - dzięki Twojej licytacji mamy już *1200 zł "Krok, po kroczku...krok po kroczku ....pięknie*

----------


## anSi

Szarlotko, jakże się cieszę, zwłaszcza, że wszystkie kociaki są z różnych interwencji i wszystkie w mijającym roku znalazły stałe domy. Majowa i czerwcowa kotka należą do mnie  :smile:   Więcej o tym magicznym dla zwierząt i ludzi miejscu można poczytać na blogu o tytule Za moimi drzwiami. Nie podaję linku, bo nie wiem,  czy można, ale po tytule każdy zainteresowany trafi.

A tymczasem idę na szychtę do roboty. Będę wieczorem. Dobrze, że Edziu i Żelko jesteście, bo.... kręci się, kręci  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Ja mam chwilke przerwy, wiec ide zwolywac wiecej osob  :big grin:  

Przewaznie przegapialam te licytacje, trafialam juz po fakcie  :sad:  ...dlatego tam gdzie sie najczesciej udzielam, po prostu pisze, zeby tutaj zagladac i brac udzial  :yes:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Dziewczyny, Wszystkie jesteście po prostu wielkie!


Bo Panowie sie jeszcze obraza  :roll eyes:

----------


## tereska77

Prace dzieci, ktore sa po 10zl, przebijam na 20 :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Praca 37 - 25zl  :tongue:

----------


## Żelka

> Bo Panowie sie jeszcze obraza


O rety, przepraszam Panów. Oczywiście, że dla Panów duże brawa!

----------


## kjuta

koci kalendarz 35 zł  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dane zaktualizowane - dziękuję w imieniu Ogniska Marymont  :smile:

----------


## map78

Witam drogie towarzystwo w dniu dzisiejszym :smile: 
Poproszę bombkę nr 8 na 50zł i kalendarz AnSi również 50zł :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dziękujemy map78  :smile:

----------


## Sharlotka

Kalendarz 70 zł :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Coś mi to wygląda na wyjątkowo krwiożerczy finisz w tym roku  :smile:  Zapisuję Sharlotkę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Nefer

1300 odnotowane  :smile:  Joł  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Praca nr 8 - 60zl  :tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

kalendarz 75 zł  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

nie nadążam, nie nadążam, ale się sprężam  :smile:  Walka trwa  :smile: 
Mmelisa  :hug: 
kjuta  :hug:

----------


## fighter1983

*Praca nr 1: Dwie choinki do decoup,y fighter1983 75pln*

----------


## Nefer

Fajterzy łatwo sie nie poddają  :smile:  Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Nefer - nick skads sie wzial  :smile:  
nastepnym razem mozemy taka licytacje wystawic na allegro - spoko - moge to ogarnac. tylko cholerna prowizja dla allegro, ale to pokryjemy jako nasz wklad w akcje. Latwiej to porowadzic niz na forum. No i udostepnie swojego kuriera do rozsylania zwyciezcom wylicytowanych przedmiotow. 

Wiec jezeli kolejna taka akcja bedzie - poprosze wczesniej info na mail.

----------


## Nefer

Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Noooooooooooo cuuuuuuuudnie aż miło tu zaglądać, zaraz cieplej na serduchu się robi.
*Nefer* aleś miała dzisiaj ruch na licytacji :smile: .

----------


## fighter1983

nie smiecic  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Noooooooooooo cuuuuuuuudnie aż miło tu zaglądać, zaraz cieplej na serduchu się robi.
> *Nefer* aleś miała dzisiaj ruch na licytacji.


To tak od wczoraj  :smile:  :smile:  Bajeczka normalnie  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

nie smiecic cd

----------


## Nefer

Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy

----------


## fighter1983

nie smiecic cd

----------


## Nefer

Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy  :popcorn:   czekam , zanim padnę  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Generalnie i  tradycyjnie zawsze wysyła Murator  :smile:  Może nie zakłócajmy tematu aukcji.

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie śpimy, zwiedzamy   czekam , zanim padnę


Nie śpimy, myślimy co by tu jeszcze wylicytować .... może *komplecik zawieszek na choinkę nr 1 Romany - 30 zł* :smile:

----------


## Żelka

W zeszłym roku, tak o moje bombki walczyli...., a w tym...., cisza jakaś.... :sad:  A jakby tak cena rosła i rosła....., to może cosik bym dodała do kompletu....  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> Nie śpimy, myślimy co by tu jeszcze wylicytować .... może *komplecik zawieszek na choinkę nr 1 Romany - 30 zł*


Dobry wybór  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> W zeszłym roku, tak o moje bombki walczyli...., a w tym...., cisza jakaś.... A jakby tak cena rosła i rosła....., to może cosik bym dodała do kompletu....



no już nie płacz - wezmę te Twoje brzydkie bombeczki  :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue:  za siedem dyszek  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Noooo, *Nefer* ,już Cię kocham bardziej..., tylko nie wiem czy *kjuta* da się tak łatwo ograbić z takich cuduf? A jak dobrze powalczycie ze sobą, to ja dodam to

Wszystkich pięć dodam! Miało być na moją choinkę, ale jak na Waszą będzie, to nawet lepiej!  :wiggle: Serduszka szczęście w miłości na caaaaały rok i wszyyyystkie lata przyciągną... Wszystkie są po jednej stroni w aniołki w drugie w takie cuś, jak na fotkach widać... Ale oddam TYLKO jak nie będę żałować!!!  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nefer

Piękne jak zawsze . Ja wiem, że zdjęcia nie oddają nigdy piękna Twojej twórczości. 
 :smile:  Obawiam się, że pojawią się też inni chętni buuuuu... ale będzie gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrąco  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

aleee cudenka  :roll eyes: 

szkoda ze ja nie rekodzielna... bo bym tez cos od siebie dolozyla  :yes: 
no chyba ze cos skandynawskiego z NO ?  :cool:

----------


## Nefer

Mmelisa - dla nas to egzotyka, wiesz ?  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

oki..to ja jutro zanabede  i fotke wkleje  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Super  :smile:  Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Jestem, jestem i nawet nie wiecie, jak się cieszą. Pięknie idzie, tfu, tfu..pięknie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Pojawiłam się i  towarzystwo zamilkło  :sad: 
*
Ludziska do 1400 tylko 30. złociszy brakuje, a do 1800 - tylko  430. Damy radę???*

----------


## anSi

*Pora kolacyjna minęła - zapraszamy, kieszenie do góry dnem wywracamy, grosiki liczymy, licytujemy. Grosz do grosza i będą....wakacje.*

----------


## map78

A, to ja jeszcze tak na dobranoc :wink: 
ósemeczka  - 70zł;
kalendarz - 80zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

*map78* - dzięki dobry ludziu  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Redakcja chce nr.7 ?! fighter1983 - 50pln :v

----------


## anSi

Ho! ho! ho! Waleczny człowiek na polu walki. Gratuluję wyboru i dziękuję pięknie  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

:smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Słuchajcie - kolejny WIEKI dzień przechodzi do historii  Przybyło dzisiaj 405 złotych. Razem mamy już 1415, a przecież przed nami wiele równie - miejmy nadzieję - pięknych i owocnych dni. Serdecznie dziękuję Wszystkim za dzisiaj i zachęcam do dalszych działań*

----------


## Edyta M

*Witam Wszystkich*  :bye: 

_Ja poprosze obrazek ikonopodobny Zelci za 100 zl._ 

 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ho! ho! ho! Waleczny człowiek na polu walki. Gratuluję wyboru i dziękuję pięknie


" w imię zasad.... " B.Linda

----------


## anSi

No dobra....ogarniętam - ZACZYYNAAAAMYYYY!

----------


## anSi

*Edyto* - pięknie zaczęłaś - dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

kalendarz za stówkę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*kjuta*  :hug: Jeden Twój ruch iiiiiiii....... *yes, yes....1500 pierwsze już jest*. Ależ to motywujące  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Podoba mi sie  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Praca nr 7 - 60 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo*, nie wiem, czy *waleczny człowiek* puści to płazem  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ... A jak dobrze powalczycie ze sobą, to ja dodam to
> Załącznik 293413
> Wszystkich pięć dodam! Miało być na moją choinkę, ale jak na Waszą będzie, to nawet lepiej! Serduszka szczęście w miłości na caaaaały rok i wszyyyystkie lata przyciągną... Wszystkie są po jednej stroni w aniołki w drugie w takie cuś, jak na fotkach widać... Ale oddam TYLKO jak nie będę żałować!!!


*Czy Wy to widzicie, co Żelcia obiecała??? Cudne cudności obiecała tej/temu, kto hojnie sypnie groszem za wystawione do licytacji Jej bombki w kształcie sopli. Jest o co walczyć*  :yes:

----------


## kjuta

Żelci sopelki za stówkę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

kjuto - jesteś Wielka sercem  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Z ostatniej chwili - na liście przedmiotów do licytowania pojawił się dzisiaj absoluutny bestseller. Must have świątecznego i nie tylko sezonu. *Zajrzyjcie na koniec listy - jestem przekonana, że nie potraficie się oprzeć*

----------


## anSi

Wakacyjny uśmiech dzieci za 10 zł poproszę  :smile:  A co??  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

uśmiech 50 zł  :smile: 

6,9,27 po 25 zł

----------


## anSi

Nie _nadanżam_ za Tobą, *kjuto  Znowu przekreciłaś licznik iiiii....... yes, yes 1600 już jest*

----------


## anSi

*Mam wychodne... będę wnet. Proszę zadbać, aby licznik nie zardzewiał. Niech się kręci....*

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko, kjuta,* bardzo, bardzo Wam dziękuję!!! Same waleczne serca tutaj!!! Piękny jesteście Ludzie!!!
*AnSi, Nefer, Edziu*, czapka z głowy za sposób prowadzenia aukcji!!!

----------


## Arnika

nr. 13 Korbowód 35zł

----------


## Arnika

Do kiedy będzie trwała aukcja?

----------


## anSi

Arni  :tongue:  Aukcja do 18 grudnia do 22.00  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Mój pies domaga się wypełnienia moich psich obowiązków. Idę więc, a potem.... a potem.... work<->work<->work  :sad: 

Zastępstwo potrzebne. Będę wieczorem.* 

Mam zamiar paść z wrażenia z powodu wielokrotnych obrotów licznika aukcyjnego. Proszę mi to umożliwić 

PS.
I naprawdę NIKT więcej nie chce absolutnego bestsellera z końca listy przedmiotów wystawionych na aukcję?? Tylko tam zajrzyjcie, a nie oprzecie się*

----------


## EDZIA

*anSi - postaram się uzupełniać z tzw doskoku - ostatnio ciężko muszę pracować, żeby mieć za co wykupić wylicytowane przedmioty*

----------


## Nefer

Dzień Dobry  - za oknem śnieg, na aukcji wzrosty  :smile:

----------


## map78

> Dzień Dobry  - za oknem śnieg, na aukcji wzrosty


Dzień dobry :smile:  Nad morzem na razie tylko wichura :wink:  ale może i śnieg ze stolicy przywieje :big grin: 
Tymczasem, poproszę kalendarz 120zł :cool:

----------


## Nefer

Map78 - się robi  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Map78 - dzięki serdeczne  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

U mnie wietrznie z gradobiciem na przemian.. wiec ciezko bylo mi wejsc na net... co chwile mnie wywalalo, ale sie udalo..
aukcja idzie pieknie do przodu  :yes: 

dolozylam cos od siebie...  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

* Attention, attention - 2 nowe kubki przekazane przez Mmelisę pojawiły się na liście przedmiotów do licytacji...*

----------


## kjuta

kubeczki po 20 zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Brawo kjuta - Twoja licytacja zaokrągliła zebraną sumkę do *1700 zł*

----------


## Nefer

Och, jakie śliczne kubeczki  :smile:  Mmelisa dziękujemy  :smile:  I tak od razu przebiję ofertę Kjuty (wybacz Kjuta  :smile: ) i zamieniam na 30 pln za sztukę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

i 1700 przekręcone  :smile: 

Mamy 1720 pln  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> i 1700 przekręcone 
> 
> Mamy 1720 pln


*No to jeszcze tylko 280 zł i  mamy 2000 zł*

----------


## map78

A to będzie jakiś rekord?
W zeszłym roku ile było?

----------


## EDZIA

> A to będzie jakiś rekord?
> W zeszłym roku ile było?


W zeszłym roku tak było http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...IŚMY-2000-zł  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

A co tu taka cisza - zwiedzamy, zwiedzamy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Jestem. Kochani, no jak to - 1800 jeszcze nie ma  :ohmy:  Plan na dzisiaj nie jest jeszcze wykonany?

----------


## anSi

*Sypnijcie groszem, proszem*

----------


## anSi

No dobra, Roz -gwiazdkę za 25 i Romany pracę nr 6 za 25 zł poproszę  :smile:  Dziękuję.

----------


## anSi

*Może Redakcja jakiś kubeczek muratorowy- kultowy na licytację by wystawiła, a może jakaś naleweczka zabłąkana gdzieś w spiżarni u kogoś stoi i w dobre ręce chce się oddać? Albo inszy pomysł gdzieś komuś po głowie się błąka? W ubiegłym roku ledwie 2000 uzbieralismy. Teraz MUSI być lepiej *

----------


## Edyta M

*Ja poprosze " bombki " 

Nr. 5 - 30 zl.
Nr. 6 - 30 zl.* 

 :bye:

----------


## fighter1983

*Praca nr 7: Uwaga niewybuchy fighter1983 75pln (do kiedy w formacie dd-mm-yy HH:SS) trwa aukcja, bo mi Redakcja na 2sek przed koncem podpyli moja bombe?

*

----------


## Edyta M

*fighter1983 

18-12-14  ;  22 : 00 
*

----------


## Edyta M

*Cos spac nie moge 

To na bezsennosc poprosze  jeszcze " bombke " 

Nr 3 - 30 zl. 


*

----------


## kjuta

witam,

kalendarz 130 zł  :smile: 
ikona Żelci 110 zł  :smile: 

kubki po 35 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Przysnęło się mi, a tu taaaaki ruch. Pięknie drogie dzieci, pięknie* 

No więc tak - cel 1800 osiągnięty. Dziś zaczynamy trzeci obrót aukcyjnego koła - cel: 2700 
Kjuto - doprawdy - jak Ty to robisz, że ZAWSZE trafiasz na przekręt licznika

REDAKCJO  - niewybuchy znów w rękach walecznego człowieka. Co Redakcja na to?

Edyta M - depcze po piętach kjucie, albo kjuta Edycie - w każdym razie podooooba mi się to 

I co na to wszystko Mmelisa?????

A FSZYYYTKIM, naprawdę FFFFwszyyystkiim - bardzo bardzo dziękuję za wspieranie tej szlachetnej aukcji i proszę oczywiście o więcej  Miłego dnia 



*

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko, kjuta,* dziękuję Wam bardzo! Ikonka ma już taką piękną cenę, że jeżeli się zgodzicie, to ja dorobię kolejną i niech będzie już po 110zl za ikonkę, za każdą z Was! 
Co Wy na to?
A jakby co to wczoraj wieczorkiem zaczęłam robić ikonkę na aukcję i jakoś mi się dorobiła jeszcze jedna. Jeśli by ta druga odpowiadała której z Was, to już jest..., lakierowanie tylko zostało. Jeśli nie, to dorobię taką samą o którą już walczycie. Tylko proszę mi dać znać.

----------


## anSi

*Żelko* kochana -  toć to jeszcze nie koniec aukcji, cena Twoich absolutnie cudnych ikonek może poszyyyybooować hen hen wysoko. Daj ludziom powalczyć  :smile:  Tak sobie też myślę, że skoro cena pierwszej osiągnęła już pułap 110 pln, to jeśli chciałabyś wystawić drugą - zacząć by można  od podobnej Jeśli głupoty gadam - poprawcie mnie  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Mmelisa zadowolona z licznika  :big grin: 

To pniemy sie w gore...

praca 3 -35zl
praca 6 - 35zl

----------


## anSi

*Mmelisooooo*

----------


## anSi

*Szaro dzisiaj, buro dzisiaj - ale można to zmienić - wakacyjny, słonecznyuśmiechdzieciz Ogniska cuda czyni. 

Aktualna cena TYLKO 50 zł. Czy ktoś da więcej???*

----------


## Żelka

> *Żelko* kochana -  toć to jeszcze nie koniec aukcji, cena Twoich absolutnie cudnych ikonek może poszyyyybooować hen hen wysoko. Daj ludziom powalczyć  Tak sobie też myślę, że skoro cena pierwszej osiągnęła już pułap 110 pln, to jeśli chciałabyś wystawić drugą - zacząć by można  od podobnej Jeśli głupoty gadam - poprawcie mnie


*AnSi* ja się przy niczym nie upieram. Jeśli uważasz, że tak jest lepiej, to proszę wystaw tą drugą za podobną cenę i zobaczymy. Oby, dla dobra Dzieci, się udało! 
Tutaj jest fotka, dalej zrób jak uważasz.

----------


## anSi

*Żeluś* - zrobione  :smile: 

*Sercem tworzona, absolutnie wyjątkowa "ikonka" decoupage czeka  na swojego wyjątkowego nabywcę. Warta każdej ceny*. *Edytko M - co Ty na to?*

----------


## kjuta

druga ikona Żelci 115 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Ja się przez Was Dziewczyny popłaczę ze szczęścia! Normalnie stukam tu i mi ręce drżą!!! Dziękuję Wam z całego serca!!!

----------


## anSi

*kjutoo - już Cię prawie kocham*

----------


## Romana101

A ja podbiję cenę swojej serwetki  :rotfl: , napracowałam się z nią

ROMANY praca nr 7 serwetka gwiazda srebrna śr. 54cm - 30zł

----------


## anSi

> Ja się przez Was Dziewczyny popłaczę ze szczęścia! Normalnie stukam tu i mi ręce drżą!!! Dziękuję Wam z całego serca!!!


Żelko nie rycz, bo makijaż z płynie...  Zawsze uśmiech dzieci może pomóc w zatrzymaniu potoku łez  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> A ja podbiję cenę swojej serwetki , napracowałam się z nią
> 
> ROMANY praca nr 7 serwetka gwiazda srebrna śr. 54cm - 30zł


Romano - masz absolutną rację, ja w takim razie Twoją pracę nr 6 też podbijam do 30 pln  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*REDAKCJOOOO - dałoby radę jakiś kubeczek muratorowy, kultowy do licytowania wystawić? Tak mi się coś wydaje, że miałby wzięcie...*

----------


## Mmelisa

> A ja podbiję cenę swojej serwetki , napracowałam się z nią
> 
> ROMANY praca nr 7 serwetka gwiazda srebrna śr. 54cm - 30zł


Romcia czekalam az ktos podbije cene...
wiec ja daje za ta serwetke 50zl  :big grin:

----------


## Mmelisa

Podbijam Zelki Ikony...obie po 120zl

----------


## anSi

*Mmeliso* - dobra duszo  :hug: 


COŚ przeczuwam, że zanim do fabryki dzisiaj pódę - 2000 będzie jak nic - już tylko 40 złotóweczek brakuje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No to teraz kocham Was już obie - Ciebie i kjutę  :smile:  *Żelko* - tylko się nie maż. Ciebie też kocham  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

zwiedzamy  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*Strzeż się Mmeliso - kjuta słynie z tego, że przekręca aukcyjny licznik, a tymczasem już tylko 25 zł brakuje do 2000 tysięcy*

----------


## Mmelisa

Praca nr 9 _ 50zl  :tongue:

----------


## anSi

*GORRRĄĄĄCOOOO.* Nie _nadanżam_ stron przekręcać, posty mi się w oczach zmieniają  :smile:  Ale.... lubię to  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Mmeliso - chyba Ci się oświadczę*  :smile: * Kjuto - masz groźną rywalkę*. *Licznik tym razem przekręciła Mmelisa  
*

* 2000 już jest, ale przecież zabawa dopiero się rozkręca, prawda*

----------


## Mmelisa

Ucze sie od mistrzow  :big grin:  

oooo jaka deklaracja  :roll eyes:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Mmeliso - chyba Ci się oświadczę* * Kjuto - masz groźną rywalkę*. *Licznik tym razem przekręciła Mmelisa  
> *
> 
> * 2000 już jest, ale przecież zabawa dopiero się rozkręca, prawda*


*AnSi ...oczom nie uwierzyłam i przeliczyłam sobie i faktycznie jest 2000 zł Suuuuuuuuuuuuper !!!!!!*

----------


## Żelka

Haha, Dziewczyny, ja tego już nie ogarniam co Wy tutaj tak pięknie wyprawiacie!!!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu, no cuda, pani, cuda* 

A może Tobie udałoby się do Redakcji dotrzeć, żeby jakiś kubeczek Muratorowy na licytację podrzuciła, co o tym sądzisz? Ja myślę, że miałby wzięcie, ale coś Redakcja na moje wołania głucha. Pewnie grosiki na wybuchową bombkę  liczy  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Redakcja to moglaby zrzute zrobic i podbic dodatkowo ceny  :wink:  
bo poki co to cos slaaaabo im to idzie  :tongue:

----------


## anSi

> Redakcja to moglaby zrzute zrobic i podbic dodatkowo ceny  
> bo poki co to cos slaaaabo im to idzie


Dobrze pani prawi, wódki  polać trzeba  :smile: 

Zostawiam Was teraz kochani na do wieczora. Do fabryki dusz mi czas  :smile:  Dziękuję za piękne, owocne przedpołudnie. Tradycyjnie liczę na finansowy szok wieczorny  :smile: 

See you...

----------


## Edyta M

*Chwileczke , chwileczke wlasnie wstalam a tutaj co ? 
" Moja ikona " powedrowala do Mmeliski ..... Ty Kochana meliski sie  napij i oddawaj co nie Twoje .
Ikone nr. 1 Zelci za 150 zl. poprosze*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Jessssuuu, jeszcze zdążyłam  :smile:  Dziękuję Edyto  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

:hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> Zostawiam Was teraz kochani na do wieczora. Do fabryki dusz mi czas  Dziękuję za piękne, owocne przedpołudnie. Tradycyjnie liczę na finansowy szok wieczorny 
> 
> See you...


W takim razie przejmuję _"stery"_ kochani liczę, ze będę miała pełne ręce roboty..

----------


## kjuta

> *kjutoo - już Cię prawie kocham*


prawie czyni różnicę  :rotfl: 

druga ikona Żelci 130  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> prawie czyni różnicę 
> 
> druga ikona Żelci 130


*Kjuta* - jesteś niesamowita - szacun za wolę walki, w ogóle  * wszyscy  jesteście WIELCY - WIELKI SZACUN  *

----------


## Redakcja

*Uwaga niewybuchy* 80 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Już zaktualizowane :smile: . Oj *Redakcjo* uśmiech zniknie jak tylko *fighter1983* się zjawi  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

Ikonka Zelci nr.2 - 150 zł.poproszę

----------


## EDZIA

> Ikonka Zelci nr.2 - 150 zł.poproszę


Ehhhhhhhhhh* Edyta* twardy zawodnik z Ciebie. *Żelci* na pewno serducho się raduje, że takie wzięcie mają jej Ikonki. Wielkie dzięki :hug:

----------


## Mmelisa

Nie moge sie zalogowac..8 razy i mnie wywala..wiec starania moje z tel..

Odnosnie tego co anSi pisze... Ja proponuje by nie robic konkurencji moim kubeczkom  :Biggrin: 
Kubeczki od Muratora, to proponowalabym podarowac forumowiczom jako Redakcyjne podziekowanie za udzial  :yes: 
a najlepiej po 2szt, zeby w domu klotni nir bylo  :wink:   :big lol:

----------


## map78

Dzień dobry :smile: 
Kalendarz 150zł poproszę :smile:

----------


## cormac

Praca nr 33 *Torba do nocnego* 45zł poproszę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Praca nr 33 *Torba do nocnego* 45zł poproszę.


tez mi sie podoba... ale nie moge licytowac wszytskiego  :smile:  zwlaszcza najlepsi klienci mi juz mi tu cos o rabatach wspominaja   :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

* map78 - dziękuję pięknie  fighter1983  - z taką torbą w każdym nocnym rabat dostaniesz*

----------


## EDZIA

> Praca nr 33 *Torba do nocnego* 45zł poproszę.


*Cormac* bardzo Cię przepraszam bardzo,  Twoją licytację przypisałam fighterowi 1983. Oczywiście torba jest Twoja dziękuję za licytację :hug:  . Tak to już jest jak człowiek z doskoku aktualizuje :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Nefer

i nastała nieręczna cisza  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No to co my tutaj mamy  :smile:  Wróciłam  :smile: 

Roz - gwiazdkę sobie podbiję, a co  :smile:  Za trzydzieści poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

[/B]


> i nastała nieręczna cisza


Łubudu!!!!!!!
W związku z powyższym torbę z motyką na księżyc
*Praca nr 34* za 25 zł poproszę.

----------


## kjuta

*9* 60 zł  :smile: )
2 ikona Żelci 160 zł  :smile: )

----------


## Mmelisa

Kjuta...chcesz ode mnie w czape?  :big grin: 
idz spac  :tongue:  

Zelci sopelki 110zl  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

kocham, kocham, kocham............................................  ..................................................  ................Was.  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Nie _bijta_ się _dziefczynki_  :smile:  Maxtorko, aleś rabanu narobiła  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*AnSi* fkleisz, proszę, te serducha do sopli tak we wątku, niech bedom widoczne, że teraz już jest walka o 10 bombek a nie o 5? Dziękuję ! :yes:

----------


## anSi

Idę próbować wklejać, Żelciu  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

Mmelisa dopiero się rozkręcam  :big tongue: 

sopelki 120 zł

----------


## Mmelisa

> *AnSi* fkleisz, proszę, te serducha do sopli tak we wątku, niech bedom widoczne, że teraz już jest walka o 10 bombek a nie o 5? Dziękuję !


ale ze jak? 10szt? 
ale liczymy to jako druga parke OFFFcorsee  :big grin:  
To ja daje  120 za serducha  :big grin:

----------


## Mmelisa

oo ja juz z cena a serduszek nie ma jeszcze na liscie  :rotfl: 

Kjuta... polac ci? moze pojdziesz spac  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

MMeliso, ja jestem za, ale niech się Żelka wypowie, jak Ona to widzi. ŻEEEEELKOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## Żelka

Ja daję bombki, resztę, czyli jak to zlicytować Wy decydujecie. AnSi jest szefowo-organizatorką, jak AnSi młotkiem stuknie, tak niech Wam się stanie!  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

dobre  :rotfl: 

to ja juz wiem jak bedzie....  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Najlepiej niech Się Kobitki dogadają jak chcą, czy o wszystkich 10 razem walczyć, czy oddzielnie, mi wszystko jedno, ja mam 10, czyli 5 sopli i 5 serduszek.

----------


## anSi

> dobre 
> 
> to ja juz wiem jak bedzie....


Zasadniczo zgadzam się z Tobą, Mmeliso  :smile:  Jedna pani pięć sopelków, druga pani pięć serduszek. Zgadza się?   :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

zgadza sie  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> zgadza sie


Już Ci mówiłam, że Cię love, co nie? Tylko co na to kjuta?

----------


## anSi

> ... 
>  Kjuta... polac ci? moze pojdziesz spac


Ktoś coś o imprezie mówi? Chętnie dołączę  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

To ja poproszę kubeczek nr 1 za 40, kubeczek nr. 2 za 40

----------


## Mmelisa

Kjuta niech idzie spac  :big grin: 
 na pewno jest zmeeczona  :cool:  

Taaa Ty mnie kochasz.a ją prawie  :big grin:   :big lol: \

*Jagoda*  :hug:  ..wiesz ze doszlas cena do ceny zakupu  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Kjuta to już chyba śpi  :cool: 

*Jagodo kochana* - dziękujemy  :smile: 

Ludziska - jeszcze tylko 25 złotych i 2300 mamy   :smile:  Joł, joł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Kjuta to już chyba śpi 
> 
> *Jagodo kochana* - dziękujemy 
> 
> Ludziska - jeszcze tylko 25 złotych i 2300 mamy   Joł, joł


"Nie zalewaj " 45 zł - udało się przekręcić licznik?

----------


## Żelka

*Melisko*, poczekajcie jeszcze co *kjuta* na to, bo my tu dziś rano gadaliśmy, że wszystkie razem będą jak cena wzrośnie. Jeśli *kjuta* jeszcze powie TAK na propozycję, że po 5, to wtedy poskaczecie.
*kjuta jak Ty, zgadzasz się?*

----------


## Żelka

* JAGODA51 napisz do mnie jakiegoś maila, proszę.*  :hug:

----------


## kjuta

Mmme;isa ja już mam polane serducha 130  :smile: )

----------


## kjuta

> Już Ci mówiłam, że Cię love, co nie? Tylko co na to kjuta?


ja prawie love  :rotfl:

----------


## anSi

> "Nie zalewaj " 45 zł - udało się przekręcić licznik?


Edziu, z wrażenia cyferki mnie się mylą, weź no kochana policz porządnie, ile my tych pieniędzy już mamy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

A, czyli jednak oddzielnie walczycie. Serducha osobno, sople osobno. No doooobra, jak rządzą to niech rządzą!  :hug:

----------


## Mmelisa

> *Melisko*, poczekajcie jeszcze co *kjuta* na to, bo my tu dziś rano gadaliśmy, że wszystkie razem będą jak cena wzrośnie. Jeśli *kjuta* jeszcze powie TAK na propozycję, że po 5, to wtedy poskaczecie.
> *kjuta jak Ty, zgadzasz się?*


Ok ..
bo juz sie pogubilam..  :big grin: 

Na liscie jest blad..trzeba go poprawic  :yes:

----------


## anSi

kjuta - cy ja dobrze panimaju, że Ty chcesz Żelkowe serduszka za 130?

----------


## kjuta

> kjuta - cy ja dobrze panimaju, że Ty chcesz Żelkowe serduszka za 130?


dobrze prawisz  nie zalewasz  :Lol:

----------


## anSi

> Ok ..
> bo juz sie pogubilam.. 
> 
> Na liscie jest blad..trzeba go poprawic


Jaki znowu błąd  - matko i jesssu kochany, co ja z Wami mam  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Jaki znowu błąd  - matko i jesssu kochany, co ja z Wami mam


2razy napisane sople... 
mamy sople i serduszka...
pytanie razem czy oddzielnie? 

nie zakumalam odp Kjutki  :wink:

----------


## Mmelisa

> dobrze prawisz  nie zalewasz


a wez Ty sie kurna zalej jakas nalewka i idz spac co?  :big lol:   :hug:

----------


## kjuta

kjutka mowi ze serca chce za 130 zł  :smile: 
teraz rozumiesz ?

----------


## Żelka

AnSi, w tym wątku na pierwszej stronie tylko zmień, bo dwa razy są sopelki.  :hug:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Ktoś coś o imprezie mówi? Chętnie dołączę


dopiero doczytalam  :big grin:  (nadrabiam wstecz) 

ja nie ogarniam dzisiaj...jestem jakby to tak delikatnie napisac..  _zmeczona_  :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Jeśli już wszystko na swoim miejscu, to mój excel mi mówi: 2295  :sad:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edziu, z wrażenia cyferki mnie się mylą, weź no kochana policz porządnie, ile my tych pieniędzy już mamy


Podbiłam się jeszcze o 5 zł  :cool: i wg. mnie mamy 2300 zł :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Jeśli już wszystko na swoim miejscu, to mój excel mi mówi: 2295


Mnie też tak wcześniej wyszło :cool:

----------


## Nefer

Obecnie mój excel mówi 2310  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Kjuta serca za 130 
Mmelisa sopelki za 120

Tak?

----------


## Mmelisa

Mmelisa miala serca za 120  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> kjutka mowi ze serca chce za 130 zł 
> teraz rozumiesz ?


A to?

Dobra - jeszcze raz : poproszę 
kto - za ile - serca czy sopelki 

 :big tongue:

----------


## Nefer

Najważniejsze, że 2300 minięte  :smile:  Dzięki WAM  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Kjuta podbila cene...
2 strony wstecz zaczyna sie walka  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Policzyłam wielokrotnie jest 1310  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Obecnie mój excel mówi 2310


Zgadza się, bo w międzyczasie serduszka podbiła kjuta do 130 zł :stir the pot:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Policzyłam wielokrotnie jest 1310


nie mozliwe ...  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nefer

> Policzyłam wielokrotnie jest 1310


tysiąc pińcet sto dziewińcet  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

A już myślałam, że te budżety co robię od 25 lat to w buty sobie można wsadzić  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> nie mozliwe ...


Kasa się zgadza - to najważniejsze, kjuta śpi, Mmelisa rządzi, a ja tak se myślę, co by tu jeszcze... co by tu jeszcze   :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

no ja tez mysle..co by tu jeszcze  :roll eyes:  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Ja to sobie chyba tego trolla wezmę za 50  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> no ja tez mysle..co by tu jeszcze


Nalewka może... :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Ja to sobie chyba tego trolla wezmę za 50



Brawoooo  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

Z tego co jeszcze pamietam to sopelki moje za 120 i serca za 130  :Smile: 
Idem spać 
Uśmiech gorący dzieciaków podwajam  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## Mmelisa

> Nalewka może...


gdybym miala to bym zaproponowala  :big grin: 

Trola (figurke) mialam wziac na licytacje..ale pomyslalam, ze chyba nie za bradzo pasuje tak na swieta... taki brzydalek  :cool:  
predzej krasnalek`?

----------


## anSi

> Z tego co jeszcze pamietam to sopelki moje za 120 i serca za 130 
> Idem spać 
> Uśmiech gorący dzieciaków podwajam ))))))


O żesz TY. Nie śpisz jednak  :smile:  I masz rację - sople Twoje i serca Twoje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ....
> 
> Trola (figurke) mialam wziac na licytacje..ale pomyslalam, ze chyba nie za bradzo pasuje tak na swieta... taki brzydalek  
> predzej krasnalek`?


Trolle faaajne som  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*A wiecie co ludzie kochane, że znowu tylko 30 złociszy do pełnej stóweczki brakuje. Byłoby 2400*  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Ok, rozumiem, że serca Kjuty i sopelki Kjuty. To ja lecę poprawiać  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Mam pytanko i zarazem prosbe...
Czy licytacja Kubkow, moze potrwac w moim przypadku do 17grudnia do godz wieczornej? 18tego moglabym je wyslac, bo 19tego rodzinka przylatuje i bedzie ciezko mi sie wyrwac.
a ze okres Swiateczny sie zbliza..to w moim przypadku...lepiej to zrobic ciuuut predzej  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie przejmuj sie terminem licytacji. Wyślesz (lub przywieziesz) jak Ci będzie wygodnie - dogadasz się z wygrywającym.

----------


## anSi

> Ok, rozumiem, że serca Kjuty i sopelki Kjuty. To ja lecę poprawiać


Toć przecież dobrze jest  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Plan jest taki, że 

- prace dzieci z Ogniska wysyła redakcja
- prace Forumowiczów zostaną wysłane poprzez Fightera - dzięki temu forumowicze nie będą ponosili kosztów. Kurier od drzwi do drzwi na podstawie zamówienia na kuriera wykonanego przez Fightera ( ina koszt jego firmy).

----------


## Mmelisa

OK Nefer  :smile:  
W takim razie niech jest jak jest...pytania nie bylo  :roll eyes:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Toć przecież dobrze jest


już jest  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *A wiecie co ludzie kochane, że znowu tylko 30 złociszy do pełnej stóweczki brakuje. Byłoby 2400*


Dobra to na dobranoc podbiję sobie swoje licytacje ( dzwoneczek 40 i nie zalewaj 60 zł) po 15 zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Plan jest taki, że 
> 
> - prace dzieci z Ogniska wysyła redakcja
> - prace Forumowiczów zostaną wysłane poprzez Fightera - dzięki temu forumowicze nie będą ponosili kosztów. Kurier od drzwi do drzwi na podstawie zamówienia na kuriera wykonanego przez Fightera ( ina koszt jego firmy).



Super wiadomość  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Dobra to na dobranoc podbiję sobie swoje licytacje ( dzwonek i nie zalewaj) po 15 zł


Edziu kochana  :hug:

----------


## anSi

> już jest


Chyba jakieś przesunięcie w czasie  :smile: 

*WIADOMOŚĆ Z OSTATNIEJ CHWILI - 2400 NA KONCIE AUKCYJNYM  Pięknie kończy się ten dzień.*

----------


## Nefer

Serwery demoniczne nie są, ale wynik się zgadza  :smile:  To najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## anSi

DOBRANOC - trzeba zbierać siły na jutro  :smile:  Dziękujemy wszystkim za dotychczasową walkę na wysokim poziomie, za zaangażowanie i serce i wierzymy, że przysłowiowa klamka jeszcze nie zapadła  :smile:  Kropki nad i nie postawiono jeszcze  :smile:  Gramy dalej...

----------


## anSi

> Serwery demoniczne nie są, ale wynik się zgadza  To najważniejsze


Ano  :smile:  

Oddaję ster - dziś padam twarz  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dobranoc  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry Wam dzieci - śmieci. Gdzieście byli, coście robili. Aaaaa...to bajka nie ta  :smile:  *Gotowi? No to zaczynamy. Licytacji dzień szósty.*

----------


## EDZIA

*Witam w kolejnym dniu licytacji. Wczoraj po pięknej, żarliwej "walce" zakończyliśmy z super wynikiem 2400 zł. Wierzę, że i dziś będzie się tu działo i uda nam się przekręcić licznik (może nie raz*  )

----------


## anSi

O, jest już też Edzia - witamy na pokładzie. Niech się kręci.....

----------


## EDZIA

> O, jest już też Edzia - witamy na pokładzie. Niech się kręci.....


I licznik przekręca :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Zmęczenie materiału? Przerwa śniadanowa? Leń? No proooszęę Paaaństwa - nudno tutaj bez Państwa  :sad:

----------


## kjuta

dzień dobry  :smile:  
kalendarz 160 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry kjuto. Dla Ciebie ffffszystkoo  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Im bardziej zaglądam, tym bardziej nikogo nie ma  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Kolejna godzina mija - a ja bezrobotna. Ciekawe, na co tak wszyscy się czają??? Idę pooglądać listę przedmiotów do licytacji  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ho! ho! ho! Jak tu puuustoooo!!!

----------


## anSi

Uwaga, nowość na liście przedmiotów do licytowania - Niewielki, nowy, ale już bez metki, piesek gotowy na.... święta, umiejący śpiewać piosenkę z dzwoneczkami  czeka. Chętny ktoś?

----------


## anSi

Nik nie chce świątecznego pieska - to ja go przygarnę za 20 pln na dobry początek  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Hmm.... Zmowa milczenia, czy jak... :Confused:  No, dobrze.... pójdę sobie pomyśleć o tym....

----------


## rasia

Jako naczelna psiara forum, pieska nie daruję  :wink: ... 30,-

----------


## anSi

Raaasiuu  :smile:  Humor od razu mi się poprawił  :smile:

----------


## map78

Piesek - 50zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

map78  :hug: 


Ciekawe, czy uda się dzisiaj dobić do  2500? Aktualny stan - 2460  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> map78 
> 
> 
> Ciekawe, czy uda się dzisiaj dobić do  2500? Aktualny stan - 2460


Witam po przerwie - jużem na swojej wsi. Widzę , że wszyscy zbierają siły na finisz .

Raczej na finisz nie zdążę  niestety- to sobie już dziś policytuję ...a co!!!

Nr 17 - 60 zł  :smile:  :smile: 
Nr 26 - 80 zł :smile:  :smile: 

*AnSi* nie odbiorę Ci tej przyjemności uaktualnienia wyniku.

----------


## Maciejka2

To ja poproszę
Nr 28 smarkacze - 30zł
i
Nr 29 Fiołki - 30zł
 :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> To ja poproszę
> Nr 28 smarkacze - 30zł
> i
> Nr 29 Fiołki - 30zł


*Maciejko* pięknie dziękuję :smile:  :smile:  kolejne pieniążki dla dzieciaków.

Kochani mamy już *2515* zł :wave:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu*, cała przyjemność po mojej stronie  :smile:  Fajnie, że wróciłaś w domowe pielesze, bo nie ma, jak w domu  :smile:  U nas strasznie wieje i leje  :sad: 

*maciejko2*- buziaki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *...*
> 
> Kochani mamy już *2515* zł


 :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

*AnSi.*..chcesz, żebym na zawał serca padła :cool: 

A swoją drogą przy każdej licytacji zastanawiam się czy twórcy tych wspaniałych prac (dzieci) dowiadują się za ile poszła ich praca. Prace w każdej katergorii bardzo podobne a ceny często bardzo zróżnicowane :eek: .

----------


## anSi

> *AnSi.*..chcesz, żebym na zawał serca padła
> 
> ....


W życiu !!!! Jutro i w niedzielę - niestety - do szkółki wędruję pracować - więc będę tylko od późnopopołudniowych godzin. Nie możesz więc padać  :smile: 

A 18 grudnia mam po południu szkolną wigilię - zdążę pewnie na sam koniec licytacji  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

wrocilem po walkach w watkach elewacyjnych  :smile:  fighter1983 90pln .. oczywiscie za 7-czke :v

----------


## Nefer

i stało się 2525  :smile: 
Dzięki Fighter  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Hejka 

Bombka numer 2 - 75 zl. poprosze *  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Warto prowadzić nocne życie  :smile:  Dzięki Edyta  :smile:  

2530 pln   :smile:  Jedziemy dalej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Witam  :smile:  Wpadłam na chwileczkę przed wyjściem do pracki. *Serce rośnie  Walka trwa, kupka z dieńgami rośnie. Czego chcieć więcej * Byleby ten cholerny wiatr przestał wiać  :smile:  Gdy wrócę po południu, będzie fancik niespodzianka  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

A co tu tak cicho???  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Huragan Aleksandra w odwrocie, a tutaj puuuustoooooo. Cisza aż dzwoni.  Może ktoś jednak przyjdzie? W kupie raźniej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Obiecany fancik już jest - może komuś spodoba się  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nie podoba się? Ok, w takim razie ubranko świąteczne na butelkę za 10 zł  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Próbuj dalej AnSi - nieźle Ci idzie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Próbuj dalej AnSi - nieźle Ci idzie



Nooooo  :smile:  Rozmowa z samą sobą bywa wyczerpująca jednak  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nic? Tak kompletnie nic ? Nie wierzę .. poczekam.

----------


## Edyta M

Nefer jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nefer

Zawsze  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*To poprosze specjalnie na Twojej szychcie  ... 
bombke nr. 2 - 80 zl. 
bombke nr. 5 - 50 zl. 

*

----------


## Nefer

To dla mnie zaszczyt Edyto  :smile:  Już lecę i dziękuję, że przełamałaś trend zniżkowy  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Zmykaj do spania bo chyba juz nikt sie nie pojawi ...... ja ide zrobic sobie kawke ( niedawno  wrocilam z pracy )  :bye: 
Milej niedzieli

----------


## Nefer

Edytko, nie wiem jak to się dzieje, ale ile razy przyjdę i policzę kasę tyle razy ona jakoś się mnoży.
Więc chciałam Ci tylko powiedzieć, że właśnie przekręciłaś 2600 pln 
Normalnie te moderatory to liczyć _nie umiom_ - *bo teraz jest 2605 pln * co powagą swojego urzędu potwierdzam  :smile: 

I wzajemnie - miłej niedzieli  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*SUUUUUUUUUPER o to chodzilo .... zbieramy  dla DZIECIACZKOW*  ....* niech sie mnozy* .
Wiesz jak to mowia* jak sie dzieli to sie mnozy* ..... oby jak najwiecej bylo nas dzielacych sie z innymi  :hug:

----------


## Nefer

:hug:  :hug:  :rotfl:

----------


## anSi

*Edyto M*- super, że tak się podzieliłaś, że się pomnożyło  :smile:  *Nefer* - dobrze, że jesteś ze swoim liczydłem na posterunku  :smile:  

Policzcie jednak dziewczyny  jeszcze raz, bo coś mi się nie zgadza i wg mnie *jest raczej tylko 2565 * 

Wszystkim miłej niedzieli i trendów zwyżkowych i oczywiście wielokrotnego przekręcania licznika. Może do końca aukcji do 3000 udałoby się dojść. Co Wy na to?

----------


## Nefer

Mój excel nie chce zmienić zdania  :smile:  Oczywiście, że idziemy na 3000  :smile:  Do końca daleko  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Gdyby Ktoś potrzebował procentów na święta.. to dołożyłam i coś od nas .. dla ciała  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Bardzo zacnie dołożyłaś Arniczko, dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Skopiowałam wczoraj piki i przy ubranku na butelkę był wpis 50 pln bez nicka. Dziś jest 10 pln (AnSi) .... nie wiem ....nie nadążam ...  :smile:  Dobra, czyli nie minęliśmy 2600 ...

----------


## Edyta M

*Nefer tez to widzialam i przeliczylam bylo 2605*

----------


## anSi

> Skopiowałam wczoraj piki i przy ubranku na butelkę był wpis 50 pln bez nicka. Dziś jest 10 pln (AnSi) .... nie wiem ....nie nadążam ...  Dobra, czyli nie minęliśmy 2600 ...


Nefer, też nie wiem, co i jak - ale licytowałam sama swój przedmiot i na pewno za cenę wywoławczą -post  #376. 

Mam jednak nadzieję, że 2600 tak czy owak wkrótce będzie.

Arniko - fajnie, że zechciało Ci się chcieć  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *Nefer tez to widzialam i przeliczylam bylo 2605*


No to ja mam zagwozdkę. Mam nadzieję, że nie wpłynie to na przebieg licytacji i końcowy wynik będzie rewelacyjny. Będę kibicować   :smile: 

*Poproszę wino swojskie trójsmakowe Arniki za 50

*

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki Ansi - zapisane  :smile:  
Mamy 2615 pln  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Wina, wina było brak  :smile:  Od razu licznik skoczył. Mam nadzieję, że nikt mi go nie odbierze  :cool:  Wina, a nie licznika oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Procencik czy dwa na Święta - jak znalazł  :smile:  A jak znam kuchnię Arniki (a znam  :smile: ) to oba trunki będą omnomnomnom  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Witam...
Oba winka po 60zl prosze  :wink:

----------


## Arnika

Melisa  jedno jest to wino , a drugie winiak.. ok 40% tak jak whisky/brandy... coś w ten deseń..  z czarnej porzeczki.
Obydwa trunki bardzo dobre :smile: 
Dziękuję w imieniu Dzieciaków  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

witam po weekendzie

winiak za 65 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Witam...
> Oba winka po 60zl prosze


O, paskudo... :smile:  Poczekam,, aż akcja winna się rozwinie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> witam po weekendzie
> 
> winiak za 65 zł


*Oj, rozwija się, rozwija - wino więc moje za 70*  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Przyszły Dziewczyny i zarządziły. Tak zarządziły, że AnSi przekręciła licznik na 2700  :smile:  
Dzięki kjuta, Mmelisa i Ansi  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Winiak to mocny trunek ok 40%
Wino to rozgrzewający trunek , ale ma ok 15-16%

----------


## kjuta

lubie winiaki 75 zł

jest winiak i wino, ja alkohol nr 1 winiak  :smile: )

----------


## Mmelisa

po 80 oba wina  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nefer

Ostro, ostro Drogie Panie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> po 80 oba wina


Nnno nie Mmeliso. Na razie pas  :smile:  Ale to nie ostatnie moje zdanie  :smile:  A Twoje, kjuto?

----------


## Nefer

Oszczędzajcie siły, bo jeszcze 4 dni i nie wiadomo jaki gracz się pojawi  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Może jakiś pan... :wiggle:

----------


## Mmelisa

Luzik..ja tez moge teraz poczekac  :big grin: 

Lubie winka itp trunki  :big grin:  
a ceny...hmm powiem tak.. nie sa mi straszne, patrzac na to gdzie mieszkam  :cool:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> a ceny...hmm powiem tak.. nie sa mi straszne, patrzac na to gdzie mieszkam


Parafrazując - ceny są mi trochę straszne, patrząc na to, gdzie mieszkam  :smile:   Ale, mam plan - wyprowadzam się do Ciebie. Też lubię winka itp. trunki  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Na watku Forum Muratora-uwagi...zaprosilam grono do licytacji...ciekawe czy ktos sie zjawi i zalicytuje  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Liczę na to, że pojawią się i Nowi Gracze i Dotychczasowi powalczą na końcówce  :smile:  A będzie o co walczyć  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Na watku Forum Muratora-uwagi...zaprosilam grono do licytacji...ciekawe czy ktos sie zjawi i zalicytuje


Może może, a może nad morze  :smile:  Faaaajnieee byyy byyyłoo  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

a moze nad_ fjordy_  :big grin:

----------


## Arnika

Meliska. do Ciebie to pojedziemy kiedyś kija pomoczyć i rybki złowić  :wiggle:

----------


## Nefer

Arnika nie strasz Dziewczyny  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Arnika, zapraszam  :big grin: 

A uciekajac od prywaty...
Gdzie jest Redakcja`?  nie widze ich na liscie...

----------


## anSi

> a moze nad_ fjordy_


Może nad morze a nawet nad _fjordy,_ choćby i  fordem. Niech no tylko się kręci.... :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> Gdzie jest Redakcja`?  nie widze ich na liscie...


Siem czai na wybuchową bombkę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Redakcja ma weekend  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

*Nefer* kochana... nie wystraszy  :no: 

Z checia przygarne pod swoj dach  :yes: 
juz kilka osob u mnie bylo (nie liczac rodziny) i bylam wrecz szczesliwa, ze moglam pokazac okolice jak i samo miasto  :yes:  
ale najlepiej to tak od maja.wtedy jest otwarty szlak np na  Preikestolen  :wiggle: 

a teraz dosc OffTopic z mojej strony... 
czekam na Panow..moze zdecyduja sie zawitac  :cool:  :popcorn:

----------


## Arnika

To jest kierunek w którym jeszcze nie byłam.. mąż zapuścił się już tam dwa razy na rybki.. ależ  był zadowolony.. Miał facet marzenie i je realizował  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer* kochana... nie wystraszy 
> 
> Z checia przygarne pod swoj dach 
> juz kilka osob u mnie bylo (nie liczac rodziny) i bylam wrecz szczesliwa, ze moglam pokazac okolice jak i samo miasto  
> ale najlepiej to tak od maja.wtedy jest otwarty szlak np na  Preikestolen 
> 
> a teraz dosc OffTopic z mojej strony... 
> czekam na Panow..moze zdecyduja sie zawitac


Nigdy nie wiadomo gdzie człowiek wiat zawieje  :smile:  Czekamy  :cool:

----------


## anSi

> To jest kierunek w którym jeszcze nie byłam.. mąż zapuścił się już tam dwa razy na rybki.. ależ  był zadowolony.. Miał facet marzenie i je realizował


Arni - to najpierw nad morze, a potem nad _fjordy  

_Fanty atrakcyjne_ czekajom_

----------


## Żelka

Zostawić Was na trzy dni i już pijecie?!  :wink:  Ale sama radość Was tutaj tak zastać.  :yes:

----------


## anSi

*Żeluś*, dobrze, że jesteś  :smile:  Gdzieś Ty się podziewała, gdy Cię nie było?

TUTAJ  *już ponad 2700 na koncie*

----------


## Żelka

Pśotam tlochę. Święta idom. No i TO znalazłam, może komuś się przyda do tych trunkuf?Nieużywany, żeby nie było!  :big grin: 

Wystaw Szefowo za ile kcesz, byle by Dzieciom na radość było!  :yes:

----------


## Nefer

I zobacz Zeljka jakie ceny osiągnęły Twoje prace  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No ja się Kobitkom do samej ziemi kłaniam!!! Żeby nie Ich wielkie serca, to ja nawet drobną część tego nie zdołałabym tutaj oferować.  :yes:

----------


## anSi

> No ja się Kobitkom do samej ziemi kłaniam!!! Żeby nie Ich wielkie serca, to ja nawet drobną część tego nie zdołałabym tutaj oferować.


Oj, *Żeluś, Żeluś * - jak zawsze zbyt skromna. Gdyby nie Twoje bombki, o które *Mmelisa z kjutą* prawie się pobiły, to kwota byłaby duuuużoo niższa  :smile: 

*A i kubeczek muratorowy na pewno osiągnie dobrą cenę, gdy go modki wystawią, bo z Twojej ręki*

----------


## Nefer

> No ja się Kobitkom do samej ziemi kłaniam!!! Żeby nie Ich wielkie serca, to ja nawet drobną część tego nie zdołałabym tutaj oferować.


Gdyby nie Twoje piękne dzieła to kwota też nie byłaby taka  :smile:  A ja wiem, że ich zdjęcia nie oddają piękna. Jak zawsze.

----------


## Żelka

Kobitki cicho, bo jeszcze Wam ktoś uwierzy.  :big grin: 
Jutro poniedziałek, mam nadzieję, że kubek będzie mieć branie. Proszę uwzględnić fakt, że dłuuugo go szukałam.  :big grin:  :cool:

----------


## anSi

Masz rację ŻELKO - DŁUUUGIE SZUKANIE = WYSOKA CENA

*Komu oryginalny kubek z logo Muratora. Nowy, nieużywany, przez Żelkę dłuuugo szukany*

----------


## Redakcja

Uwaga niewybuchy 99 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Uwaga niewybuchy 99 zł


Brawoo  :smile:  DZIĘKUJEMY  :smile:  A co na to waleczny człowiek?

----------


## Nefer

> Uwaga niewybuchy 99 zł


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Redakcja czujna, nie śpi - weekend nie weekend orać trzeba  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Ponieważ TEN kubek to najlepszy kubek na świecie - i kawa z niego smakuje wspaniale i przez lata mycia w zmywarce nic mu nie jest - biorę za 20 pln  :smile:

----------


## anSi

:smile: 

A kubeczek Muratora i winka  Arniki czekają. I inne cuda-wianki też.

----------


## anSi

Nefer - super -  :smile:  Ale ja Ten kubeczek za 26 poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Ponieważ TEN kubek to najlepszy kubek na świecie - i kawa z niego smakuje wspaniale i przez lata mycia w zmywarce nic mu nie jest - biorę za 20 pln


Przyjedziesz po kubek to kawę dostaniesz. Prawdziwą z Chorwacji.  :Smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Przyjedziesz po kubek to kawę dostaniesz. Prawdziwą z Chorwacji.


Mówisz i masz  :smile:  Ale mam nadzieję, że może ktoś będzie chciał ze mną powalczyć  :smile:  Choć i tak mogę przyjechać do Ciebie z ogromną przyjemnością  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

> Na watku Forum Muratora-uwagi...zaprosilam grono do licytacji...ciekawe czy ktos sie zjawi i zalicytuje


Jestem 
AnSi zimowe, filcowe ubranko świąteczne na butelkę - 30 zł

----------


## Nefer

Oooooooooooooo z AnSi się spotkasz ..... może  :smile:  A może nie  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Jestem.
> AnSi zimowe, filcowe ubranko świąteczne na butelkę - 30 zł


Miło Cię widzieć Greengaz - już lecę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Mój Ci ON Żelko - ten kubeczek  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Jestem.
> AnSi zimowe, filcowe ubranko świąteczne na butelkę - 30 zł



Greengaz - tak czułam, że przyjdziesz  :smile:  Bardzo się cieszę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Mój Ci ON Żelko - ten kubeczek



Hehehehe  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## anSi

> Oooooooooooooo z AnSi się spotkasz ..... może  A może nie


Z Żelką ZAWSZE i bardzo chętnie, tylko czy przy okazji kubeczka?  Tego nie wie nikt...

----------


## Mmelisa

> Mój Ci ON Żelko - ten kubeczek


a juz myslalam, ze Greengaz  :wink: 

Brawo za pojawienie sie i licytacje  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Masz Mmeliso dar przekonywania. Panowie rakietami mkną na licytację  :smile:  

Idę z psem. Proszę mi kubeczka nie ukradać  :cool:

----------


## Greengaz

Rany.
Jak tu miło i sympatycznie. Nie wiem co napisać ..... zaczerwieniłem się. No i to spotkanie :hug:

----------


## anSi

Nie ma się co czerwienić, tylko fanty wybierać. Może winiaczek? Może kubeczek? Tfu, kubeczek nie, może bombeczkę....

----------


## Nefer

> Rany.
> Jak tu miło i sympatycznie. Nie wiem co napisać ..... zaczerwieniłem się. No i to spotkanie


Tu tak zawsze - od 9 lat  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

Jestem za parytetem
K : M - 90 :10 %
Łagodzi obyczaje.

----------


## Mmelisa

> Masz Mmeliso dar przekonywania. Panowie rakietami mkną na licytację


Dobrze, ze na licytacje a nie za nami tak tymi rakietami   :roll eyes:  :Lol:  

Redakcjo, brawo!  :cool:

----------


## Greengaz

> Dobrze, ze na licytacje a nie za nami tak tymi rakietami


Wyczuwam jakąś aluzję  :wink:

----------


## Mmelisa

ciii jest OK... spodobala mi sie emotka  :big grin:  

jak z kreskowek lat dziecinnych  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> I zobacz Zeljka jakie ceny osiągnęły Twoje prace





> No ja się Kobitkom do samej ziemi kłaniam!!! Żeby nie Ich wielkie serca, to ja nawet drobną część tego nie zdołałabym tutaj oferować.


I* ja musze odniesc sie do tych wypowiedzi .............. Zelcia Twoje IKONKI sa SERCEM tworzone ( nie ujmujac niczego pracom innych Forumowych Kolezanek ) dla mnie One sa po prostu SPECIAL . Dziekuje , ze zechcialas podzielic sie swoim Talentem z nami*  :hug:

----------


## fighter1983

> Brawoo  DZIĘKUJEMY  A co na to waleczny człowiek?


no ze spółką akcyjną to ja nie wygram, może ktoś z nimi powalczy. 
Czaje się teraz na torbę do nocnego  :smile:  ale mnie cormac ubije jak jej to zrobię.

----------


## Nefer

..........kobieta mnie bije ..................... :tongue:

----------


## Edyta M

Nefer uwielbiam " Seksmisje " ..... w zwiazku z tym moze Torbe do nocnego za 50 zl. poprosze  :cool: ........ trzeba pokazac kto tutaj nosi spodnie  :big grin: .

----------


## Nefer

No proszę  :smile:   :smile:  Widać, widać  :smile: 
P.s. obejrzałam Twój dom. Piękny  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Dzięki jeszcze go nie widziałam ( na żywo) .... jedynie zdjęcia, budowalam i wykańczalam na odległość  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Wiem  :smile:  poczytałam dziennik. Generalnie to np. armatura, biały montaż, osprzęt elektryczny to jakbyśmy razem na zakupach były  :smile: 
Ale zaczął się back-up Muratora - jutro dooglądam  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

:big grin:  dobrej nocki ... do jutra   :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*Dzień dobry - ktoś dzisiaj ma ochotę na dobry uczynek, albo na dobrą zabawę albo dwa w jednym - zapraszamy*

----------


## anSi

> ...
> Czaje się teraz na torbę do nocnego  ale mnie cormac ubije jak jej to zrobię.


Nie bój się, walcz  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> .... może komuś się przyda do tych trunkuf?Nieużywany, żeby nie było! 
> Załącznik 294054...


*Absolutnie kultowy kubeczek Muratorowy. W sam raz do wina i winiaku od Arniki. Powalczy ktoś o te rarytasy?*

----------


## Żelka

*AnSi,* albo po weekendzie odpoczywają  :wink:  albo się na czwartek wieczór szykują. 
*Edytko* to ja rękawy podciągam i szykuję coś na następną aukcję. Pozdrowienia Wam tak daaaaaleko!

----------


## anSi

Żeluś  :hug:

----------


## kjuta

*27* 40 zł

prace forumek* 9,10* po 25 zł

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki serdeczne Kjuta  :smile:  A więc minęliśmy 2800 pln  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Zelcia  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## tereska77

Norweskiego kubka nie moge, bo mnie rodzina wysmieje :big grin: 
A wiec Zelkowy kubek poprosze za 30 zlociszy :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki Tereska  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Norweskiego kubka nie moge, bo mnie rodzina wysmieje


 :big grin:  Teraz rozumiem o co cho.. 
gdyby nie fb to bym nie zrozumiala  :yes:  
Szkoda, ze tak blisko a jednak daleko do siebie mamy  :sad:

----------


## Nefer

Mmelisa - kubki z Norwegii są zaczapiste  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam, prosze dzwoneczek nr 18 za 60 zl.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

Część Ziuta - dzięki serdeczne. Zbliżamy się do 2900  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

No to praca nr 14 za 166 zl

----------


## Nefer

Ziuta .............. zaszalałaś Dziewczyno - już pędzę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

:rotfl: *I tak oto Ziuta62 przekręciła licznik na  3.000 *

----------


## ziuta62

I fajnie. Nie mam polskich liter, dziéki

----------


## fighter1983

> I fajnie. Nie mam polskich liter, dziéki


wpadla... wbila 3k... i zadowolniona  :smile:  
A mnie redakcja przygniotla... i swisnela mi moje bomby

----------


## Mmelisa

cos czuje ze 18tego bedzie walka  :cool:

----------


## Nefer

Lubimy wysokie ciśnienie  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Wysokie cisnienie to mialam na porodowce 18grud.2007  :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

torba do nocnego - fighter1983 70pln dla cormac  :smile:  bedzie rabat obiecany w formie torby do nocnego  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki Fighter  :smile: 

*Mamy 3020*  :smile: 

Już tylko 980 pln do podwojenia wyniku sprzed roku  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

OOO to ja tez cos na aukcje dorzuce. Na szybko rozmawialem z Caparolem, jeszcze go nie mam ale na srode bedzie zwarty i gotowy, ladnie juz go spakuje dla szczesliwego posiadacza:
Tytul aukcji: Słonik na Szczeście 
wyglada tak: (nie jest to real photo) ale tak wygląda, jest spory.... takie ze 25-30cm 

Jest miekki, pluszowy  i kochany jak kaczuszka  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

pieeekny ten Slonik  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Jk tu się fajnie dzieje. Serce rośnie. :smile:  *Ziuuutaaa* - skradłaś moje serce  :smile:  *Fighter* - słonik - cudo. OJ BĘDZIE SIĘ DZIAŁO W CZASIE FINAŁU  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> pieeekny ten Slonik


już się czaisz na niego, prawda ?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> OOO to ja tez cos na aukcje dorzuce. Na szybko rozmawialem z Caparolem, jeszcze go nie mam ale na srode bedzie zwarty i gotowy, ladnie juz go spakuje dla szczesliwego posiadacza:
> Tytul aukcji: Słonik na Szczeście 
> wyglada tak: (nie jest to real photo) ale tak wygląda, jest spory.... takie ze 25-30cm 
> 
> Jest miekki, pluszowy  i kochany jak kaczuszka


  Podaj cenę wywoławczą  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

od 1pln  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Piękny słonik !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mmelisa

> już się czaisz na niego, prawda ?


oj tam zaraz czaisz  :tongue:  
napisalam ze pieeekny... :cool:

----------


## Mmelisa

> od 1pln


juz to widze...bedzie od 1,01 pln  :big lol: 


zarcik, na wieczorne odreagowanie calego dnia  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Minimalna wywoławcza to 10 pln - żadnych zaskoczeń  :smile:

----------


## anSi

A co mi tam - słonik za 50  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Widze, ze slonik juz jest...
wiec zapodaje 60pln  :cool: 


i czekam.....

----------


## Nefer

Długo nie poleżał samopas  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Oooo taaaak jeeeest !!!!

----------


## anSi

> Widze, ze slonik juz jest...
> wiec zapodaje 60pln 
> 
> 
> i czekam.....


Łamiesz moje serce. 80 DAJĘ  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Rozedrą słonika na strzępy  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

3100  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> 3100


tyle dajesz za slonika?  :big tongue:  zeby przebic konkurencje? za 3100 dla Dzieciakow - dostaniesz z grawerowana trąbą  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nno, Mmelisko, grzeczna z Ciebie dziewczynka  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Słonik drogocenny  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Dobra... teraz zeby mi tylko Caparol z dostawa słonika nie nawalil bo mam stresa  :smile:  Ale Maciek DA RADĘ !

----------


## Redakcja

Cuda, cuda się tu dzieją. Dziękujemy cudotwórcom!  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Cuda, cuda się tu dzieją. Dziękujemy cudotwórcom!


jak to mówią - niemożliwe "od ręki" cuda w 3 dni  :smile:  standard  :smile:  
Next time - dajcie mi więcej czasu

----------


## Nefer

> tyle dajesz za slonika?  zeby przebic konkurencje? za 3100 dla Dzieciakow - dostaniesz z grawerowana trąbą


Wolę talon na balon  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wolę talon na balon


Special 4 U 

Innego nie znalazlem... specjalnie dla Nefer  :smile:  Licytuj.... aukcja od ? 3100? 
Oczywiscie to zart jest  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki - talon piękny  :smile:  Mam nadzieję kiedyś go wystawić na aukcję i zalicytować za 3100. I to będzie aukcja na Ognisko  :smile:  Ale niestety jeszcze troszkę muszę pozarabiać  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

Mmeliiskoooo. gdzieś się zapodziała  :cool:

----------


## kjuta

słonik 65 zł  :smile: )

----------


## fighter1983

No wlasnie... tak pieknie Słonik wystartował.... i co? 
Postaram sie załatwić drugiego w środe... i zrobimy aukcje progresywną  :smile:  Słonik dla TOP2 licytujących  :smile:  
I jak juz bede mial slonika lub sloniki u siebie - zrobie real foto, pomierze i zaktualizuje  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> słonik 65 zł )


slonik juz 80 sie ceni.... 



> Łamiesz moje serce. 80 DAJĘ

----------


## anSi

> słonik 65 zł )


kjuto - serce me, on już 80 kosztuje  :cool:

----------


## anSi

Fighter - słonik się rozmnoży?  Cudna wiadomość.

----------


## Mmelisa

> Mmeliiskoooo. gdzieś się zapodziała


jestem jestem....
relaksuje sie...  i zbieram sily   :cool: 

*Kjuta* popraw sie  :big lol: 
AnSi nie odda slonika  :no:  
 Jak juz to mozna go podzielic na paski kolorystyczne  :rotfl:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Fighter - słonik się rozmnoży?  Cudna wiadomość.


noo cudnie....
mam 2 corki  :big lol:

----------


## kjuta

:big lol: 
jakoś tak szybko dzisiaj idzie  :Lol: 
85 zł  :smile: )

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - słonik się rozmnoży?  Cudna wiadomość.


Spróbujemy go rozmnożyc  :smile:  
Są jeszcze wersje "mini" tych słoników... shit... dlaczego ja w ciagu roku takich gadzetów nie zbieram?! durny fighter1983 - teraz by bylo jak znalazl.

----------


## anSi

> j...
> AnSi nie odda slonika  
>  Jak juz to mozna go podzielic na paski kolorystyczne


Jaki kolor lubisz najbardziej? Choć - jak dla córek - mogę nawet oddać w całości... POMYŚLĘ  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> jakoś tak szybko dzisiaj idzie 
> 85 zł )


No to się namiałam...Poczekam.... :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

No dobra  :smile:  Bo tu Panów mało w licytacji... a jednak cos tam dla Panów mamy... tłumaczyć nie trzeba... nieużywana - stała i czekała na swój moment... niestety pusta... no chyba, że dziewczyny z forum napełnią swoimi specjałami  :smile:  
Na aukcje: od 10pln 

Tytuł aukcji: I wszystko jasne....
(wpis nie namawia do spożywania alkokolu... osobom nietrzeżwym i poniżej 18 roku życie - alkokolu nie podajemy)

----------


## cormac

> torba do nocnego - fighter1983 70pln dla cormac  bedzie rabat obiecany w formie torby do nocnego


Fighter
Ja nie o takim rabacie mówiłam. :mad: 
Poza tym torby i buty kupuję sobie sama  :big grin: 

Torba do nocnego 80 PLN proszę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter
> Ja nie o takim rabacie mówiłam.
> Poza tym torby i buty kupuję sobie sama 
> 
> Torba do nocnego 80 PLN proszę.


wez slonika... po co Ci ta torba... albo piersioweczke dla małża - bedzie jak znalazł na sztormy...i wkurzyłem cormac... wiedzialem.

----------


## cormac

Piersiówek ci u nas dostatek....
 A  nocny za winklem zaraz....Torba będzie w użyciu.....

----------


## fighter1983

> A  nocny za winklem zaraz....Torba będzie w użyciu.....


mam nadzieje ze to nie z powodu tego, ze na trzezwo na swoja elewacje nie mozesz patrzec... true story... nothin you can do .... przytul Słonika !

----------


## cormac

Taaa już dzisiaj wskazywałam miejsca do poprawki..... 
Słonik ładny, ale zrobię pas.

----------


## fighter1983

> Taaa już dzisiaj wskazywałam miejsca do poprawki..... 
> Słonik ładny, ale zrobię pas.


~1km2 elewacji... dziwne by bylo zeby nie bylo. Dobra bo OT robimy.... Licytowac drogie Panie Slonia !

----------


## tereska77

> Teraz rozumiem o co cho.. 
> gdyby nie fb to bym nie zrozumiala  
> Szkoda, ze tak blisko a jednak daleko do siebie mamy


No niestety, kilka godzin jazdy :sad:  
Troche za daleko, zeby sobie wycieczke krajoznawcza zrobic i na kawe zaleciec :big grin:

----------


## Mmelisa

jedynie samolotem szybciej  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Pić się chce, więc dorzucam swoją słynną pigwówkę . Własnej roboty: spirytus, pigwowiec, cukier - czysta ekologia.
Zapraszam serdecznie. Niektórzy na FM poznali jej moc  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

Czytam dalej i oczom nie wierze... Co tu sie wyrabia???? O alkoholu i rozmnazaniu :rotfl: 

Po wiele ten slon juz?

----------


## Nefer

sodomia i gomoria - czyli normalnie  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

sorry fighter nie pomoge  mnie slonie pecha przynosza chociaz tynk z Caparola mam  :big grin:  i swietnie sie trzyma

----------


## tereska77

> Pić się chce, więc dorzucam swoją słynną pigwówkę . Własnej roboty: spirytus, pigwowiec, cukier - czysta ekologia.
> Zapraszam serdecznie. Niektórzy na FM poznali jej moc


Cos czuje, ze zaraz Zbigniew sie pojawi na aukcji :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Może tak być, może tak się zdarzyć  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Nefer - symbioza ?
Napelnisz moja piersiowke swoim zacnym wyrobem? dostarczam do Ciebie - Ty napełniasz ... i piersiowka gotowa do uzycia leci  :smile: 
Piersiowka powered by Nefer

----------


## fighter1983

> Czytam dalej i oczom nie wierze... Co tu sie wyrabia???? O alkoholu i rozmnazaniu
> 
> Po wiele ten slon juz?


po 85... dajeeeeszzzz
a i tak nie wygrasz bo kjuta grubo idzie.....

----------


## tereska77

> Nefer - symbioza ?
> Napelnisz moja piersiowke swoim zacnym wyrobem? dostarczam do Ciebie - Ty napełniasz ... i piersiowka gotowa do uzycia leci


Nieee :no:   Tak nie moze byc. Alkoholu co prawda nie pije, ale wydaje mi sie, ze to bylby grzech wielki naleweczke Nefer nalac do piersiowki.
Nalewaczka to w kieliszeczek i delektowac sie trzeba :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nieee  Tak nie moze byc. Alkoholu co prawda nie pije, ale wydaje mi sie, ze to bylby grzech wielki naleweczke Nefer nalac do piersiowki.
> Nalewaczka to w kieliszeczek i delektowac sie trzeba


no moze i tak.. ale piersioweczka z nierdzewnej stali... w sam raz do kurtki narciarskiej... jakby ktorys z Panow do Wloch w Alpy jechal... no c'mon... piersiowka zaladowana i gotowa a na stoku... BEZCENNA jeszcze z takim szlachetnym trunkiem

----------


## tereska77

> po 85... dajeeeeszzzz
> a i tak nie wygrasz bo kjuta grubo idzie.....


Coooo????? Nie wygram, ja nie wygram????? :rotfl: 
85 :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

85 to juz jest .....nie zebym podpuszczal...

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer - symbioza ?
> Napelnisz moja piersiowke swoim zacnym wyrobem? dostarczam do Ciebie - Ty napełniasz ... i piersiowka gotowa do uzycia leci 
> Piersiowka powered by Nefer


jasne - to będzie bardzo dobra symbioza  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> 85 to juz jest .....nie zebym podpuszczal...



Nieeee, wcale :big grin: 

100 za slonika :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Temu słoniu to potrzeba co najmniej 90 ...

----------


## fighter1983

> jasne - to będzie bardzo dobra symbioza


DEAL.. 
Poprosze Nefer o 2 rzeczy: 
1 - wystawienie na aukcje z opisem ze powered by Nefer 
2 - na maila (BŁAGAM) na maila dane do wyslania do Ciebie tej piersioweczki 
i jeszcze jedna... jak juz sie aukcje zakoncza - na maila - nie na PW gdzie i do kogo podstawiac kuriera. Bo zgnine z tym...

----------


## Nefer

Fighter - zrobimy tak - ja tę Twoją piersióweczkę zapełnię moją boską wiśniówką  :smile:  
Po aukcji załatwimy temat - spoko. Ja ogarnę.

----------


## Nefer

> Nieeee, wcale
> 
> 100 za slonika



Dzięki Tereska - widzę, że się kompletnie nie szczypiesz  :smile:   :hug:

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - zrobimy tak - ja tę Twoją piersióweczkę zapełnię moją boską wiśniówką  
> Po aukcji załatwimy temat - spoko. Ja ogarnę.


no nie... tak popatrzylem.. sam ide chyba licytowac swoja wlasna piersiowke skoro z Twoja wisniowka... SO SICK ! 
Piersiowka powered by Nefer - fighter 1983 - 35pln  :smile:

----------


## cormac

No dobra to ja zacznę
Pigówka od Nefer - 40,
Torba do nocnego 80 ( komuś umkneło  :smile:  )

----------


## Nefer

Lol  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Idziemy na rekord  :smile:  :smile:  3.200 minięte  :smile: 

Fighter - nie wysyłaj mi tylko tej piersiówki - ja CI wyślę flaszkę- sam sobie napełnisz  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Dzięki Tereska - widzę, że się kompletnie nie szczypiesz


Dostep mam do meza konta, to co se bede zalowac :wink: 

A to na powaznie, dzieci na nas licza, musimy uzbierac konkretna kwote :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

Update w aukcji "SLONIA/I" !!! 
Caparol nie spi i kibicuje naszej aukcji. 
Mamy potwierdzenie: Duży Słoń - jest, dla 1 osoby z licytacji, 2 - mniejszy Slon jest - dla 2 osoby z licytacji. 
wymiary i zdjecia wrzuce jak juz dostane "do łapki" słonie... pomierze, powaze, sfotografuje. 
Nefer: wrzucisz update? czyli chyba... mamy 2 ceny? 
1. Tereska77 100 duzy słon
2. kjuta 85 mały słon  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Dostep mam do meza konta, to co se bede zalowac
> 
> A to na powaznie, dzieci na nas licza, musimy uzbierac konkretna kwote


I na serio i na żarty - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Update w aukcji "SLONIA/I" !!! 
> Caparol nie spi i kibicuje naszej aukcji. 
> Mamy potwierdzenie: Duży Słoń - jest, dla 1 osoby z licytacji, 2 - mniejszy Slon jest - dla 2 osoby z licytacji. 
> wymiary i zdjecia wrzuce jak juz dostane "do łapki" słonie... pomierze, powaze, sfotografuje. 
> Nefer: wrzucisz update? czyli chyba... mamy 2 ceny? 
> 1. Tereska77 100 duzy słon
> 2. kjuta 85 mały słon


Dzięki Fighter za piękne słonie - a firma niech się nie chowa tylko sie przywita  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki Fighter za piękne słonie - a firma niech się nie chowa tylko sie przywita


za duza jest... to nie e-rzecznik. Poza tym PP itd... Regulamin... 
true story... 
Dzieki Maciek

----------


## Nefer

i tak pewnie by zostali usunięci  :smile:  Ale serdecznie pozdrawiam Firmę Produkującą Kolorowe Słonie  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Już 3.290 pln  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Zawsze Maciek może być Maćkiem od kolorowego słonia..  :wink: 


Nefcia pigwówkę za 20 poproszę  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> i tak pewnie by zostali usunięci  Ale serdecznie pozdrawiam Firmę Produkującą Kolorowe Słonie


no wez... to nachalna reklama... :v Producenta Pluszaków 
do MOD-a !!!

----------


## Nefer

Arniczko, Cormac przebił na 40  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> no wez... to nachalna reklama... :v 
> do MOD-a !!!


Już biegnę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Fighter - a jednak słonie rozmnożyły się. Cuda, panie, cuda  :smile:

----------


## anSi

To ja pigwówkę za 60 proszę

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - a jednak słonie rozmnożyły się. Cuda, panie, cuda


Duzy urodzil malego... w ciaży byl... 
Maciek... dawaj palete tych Sloni jak to czytasz  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Na chwilę się odwróciliśmy a one myk...myk...myk i już są dwa  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

AnSi przekręciła licznik  :smile:  Dziękujemy  :smile:  

Mamy 3.310 pln  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Suuper, tylko ciekawe, jak długo się nią nacieszę  :smile:

----------


## cormac

Hola , hola nie tak szybko .
Pigówka za 70 proszę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Suuper, tylko ciekawe, jak długo się nią nacieszę


w mojej piersiowce jeszcze jest nisko  :smile:  piersioweczka naladowana przez Nefer,,,, prima sort !

----------


## fighter1983

> Suuper, tylko ciekawe, jak długo się nią nacieszę


cormac dala Ci 8 minut,,,,

----------


## anSi

> Hola , hola nie tak szybko .
> Pigówka za 70 proszę.


O Ty, i pomyśleć, że my prawie sąsiadki  :smile:  W razie co - podjadę na degustację  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> O Ty, i pomyśleć, że my prawie sąsiadki  W razie co - podjadę na degustację


Sasiadki... a ja jestem jakos teraz jezeli uda mi sie umowic u cormac w 3city... to co dziewczyny? :v 
Nefer... dawaj ta flaszke.... i jade do dziewczyn  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> cormac dala Ci 8 minut,,,,


Jeszcze wszystko się może zdarzyć  :cool:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Sasiadki... a ja jestem jakos teraz jezeli uda mi sie umowic u cormac w 3city... to co dziewczyny? :v 
> Nefer... dawaj ta flaszke.... i jade do dziewczyn


Jestem za... Za...za...zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Sasiadki... a ja jestem jakos teraz jezeli uda mi sie umowic u cormac w 3city... to co dziewczyny? :v 
> Nefer... dawaj ta flaszke.... i jade do dziewczyn


Musisz poczekać tylko go końca aukcji  :smile:   :smile:   Ale dziewczynom wiśniówki nie dawaj. To na serio jest kiler  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jestem za... Za...za...zapraszam


ale to chyba u cormac jak sie uda... bo ja tam jakies odbiory chyba mam? czy cos?

----------


## cormac

> Sasiadki... a ja jestem jakos teraz jezeli uda mi sie umowic u cormac w 3city... to co dziewczyny? :v 
> Nefer... dawaj ta flaszke.... i jade do dziewczyn


W sumie .... Why not....

I pozdrawiam sąsiadke  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Musisz poczekać tylko go końca aukcji    Ale dziewczynom wiśniówki nie dawaj. To na serio jest kiler


o tak jest.. to odbior przejdzie u cormac  :big tongue:

----------


## Nefer

> o tak jest.. to odbior przejdzie u cormac


z całą pewnością przejdzie. Wiśniówka wchodzi jak soczek  :smile:  Jest z zeszłego roku, więc nie czuć alkoholu  :smile:

----------


## cormac

> Musisz poczekać tylko go końca aukcji    Ale dziewczynom wiśniówki nie dawaj. To na serio jest kiler


Nad morzem inne klimaty panują. Taką wiśniówkę my do śniadania wciągamy.....

----------


## anSi

> ale to chyba u cormac jak sie uda... bo ja tam jakies odbiory chyba mam? czy cos?


Raz u cormac, raz u mnie i potem zmiana :smile:  I na Długą możemy też skoczyć choinkę pooglądać i może nawet nad morze. Wszystko możliwe - w zależności od zawartości kielicha  :smile:  Już się cieszę  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> z całą pewnością przejdzie. Wiśniówka wchodzi jak soczek  Jest z zeszłego roku, więc nie czuć alkoholu


a masz to w paleto-kontenerach?
 w sensie w takich? cormac - surowa inwestorka - trzeba sie przygotowac

----------


## anSi

> W sumie .... Why not....
> 
> I pozdrawiam sąsiadke


Cormac - muszę tylko gdzieś oblookać, gdzie te Twoje okolice. Ja przy obwodnicy. Do mnie zewsząd blisko  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Nad morzem inne klimaty panują. Taką wiśniówkę my do śniadania wciągamy.....


 :rotfl: 


*3320 zł już mamy - do 4000 zł brakuje tak niewiele...*

----------


## cormac

> Cormac - muszę tylko gdzieś oblookać, gdzie te Twoje okolice. Ja przy obwodnicy. Do mnie zewsząd blisko


Ja w sumie też. Rzut beretem w Chwaszczynie.

----------


## fighter1983

> W sumie .... Why not....
> 
> I pozdrawiam sąsiadke


Maciek Caparol - jedziesz z nami na odbiory? Sprawdzisz z ramienia Caparola, czy slusznie nam ten certyfikat wystawiles. 
I dawaj slonie... bo dobrze ida.
A tak btw,.. co tam z licytacja? Bo Słonie coś tanio.....
Gdzie Melliska? (czuje ze przekrecilem nick-sorry)

----------


## anSi

> Ja w sumie też. Rzut beretem w Chwaszczynie.


Nooo trochę tym beretem trzeba zamachnąć się.. .Ale co to dla nas - ja w Kiełpinie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> A tak btw,.. co tam z licytacja? Bo Słonie coś tanio.....
> Gdzie Melliska? (czuje ze przekrecilem nick-sorry)


Mmelisko siem przyczaiła i siły zbiera. Jak ją zdążyłam poznać - jeszcze nie raz nas zaskoczy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nooo trochę tym beretem trzeba zamachnąć się.. .Ale co to dla nas - ja w Kiełpinie


 a ja mam over 220km?

----------


## cormac

> z całą pewnością przejdzie. Wiśniówka wchodzi jak soczek  Jest z zeszłego roku, więc nie czuć alkoholu





> o tak jest.. to odbior przejdzie u cormac





> a masz to w paleto-kontenerach?Załącznik 294236
>  w sensie w takich? cormac - surowa inwestorka - trzeba sie przygotowac


Nawet full tank , by nie pomógł......
Poza tym sasiadka pomoże opróznić. A co dwie głowy to nie jedna.....


Edit:
Odbiór przejdzie bez wspomagaczy
Dobranoc

----------


## anSi

*Dobranoc  To był dobry i owocny dzień  Przed nami trzy kolejne - najbardziej emocjonujące. Gotowi?*

----------


## Nefer

To ja sobie tu tak sama posiedzę  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> To ja sobie tu tak sama posiedzę


ze mna  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nawet full tank , by nie pomógł......
> Poza tym sasiadka pomoże opróznić. A co dwie głowy to nie jedna.....
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Odbiór przejdzie bez wspomagaczy
> Dobranoc


jedna z lepszych referencji  :smile: 
a na Twoja torbe i tak sie czaje  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> ze mna


 :hug:

----------


## fighter1983

> 


ale co... teletubisie? Tuuuulimyyyyyy?
Nef.. pora na nas.. chodz do lozka

----------


## Nefer

ja jeszcze posiedzę, choć jutro muszę z rana na wymianę opon (nie wiem po co)

----------


## Nefer

Chyba dzień dzisiejszy zaczynamy od 3320 

Miłego wtorku  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Pobudka... nieco energii do śniadania:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d020hcWA_Wghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co4YpHTqmfQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

----------


## Romana101

Co tu się wyprawia  :big grin: 

To mi Ziuta Shreka przebiła  :eek: , niestety finanse ograniczone i tu już nie powalczę.

Spróbujemy "Praca nr 15: Odwilż u Shreka" - 35zł

I bardzo dziękuję wszystkim licytującym moje prace  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Dzień dobry. Oddział trójmiejski na posterunku. Wszystkim licytującym, zwiedzającym, obserwującym - miłego, dobrego, owocnego dnia.

**Romano - pięknie go rozpoczęłaś 

**Na dzień dobry o jasnym poranku - mamy już 3330 zł i gramy dalej*

----------


## anSi

Stan skupienia....ciiiszaaa... refleksja.....w blokach startowych wszyscy się czają  :smile:  Oj, będzie się działo, prawda?

----------


## owp

Dla mnie pigwówka - 100zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Dla mnie pigwówka - 100zł


Ależ tu się działo jak mnie nie było :cool:  Widzę , że naleweczki się pojawiły i stan licytacji poszybował w górę , pięknie, pięknie....dziękuję :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Ja też oczy ze zdziwienia przecieram! Choć, wcale nie wiem, czemu ja się dziwię, przecież wiem dobrze, że dla Was nie ma rzeczy nie możliwych. Ciekawa jestem co tu będzie w czwartek się działo...  :cool:

----------


## anSi

No to ile my już tu mamy  :smile: 

3360 pln i to nie koniec przecież  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ...Ciekawa jestem co tu będzie w czwartek się działo...


Też ciekawam  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## anSi

> ....Widzę , że *naleweczki* się pojawiły i stan licytacji poszybował w górę ...


I aż dziwne, że *Zbigniewa* - fana rzeczonych jeszcze tu nie ma  :smile: 

Do zobaczenia wieczorem. Aż żal mi opuszczać Was, ale konieczność wyższa  :sad:

----------


## EDZIA

> I aż dziwne, że *Zbigniewa* - fana rzeczonych jeszcze tu nie ma 
> 
> Do zobaczenia wieczorem. Aż żal mi opuszczać Was, ale konieczność wyższa


AnSi - Zbigniew , albo nie wie o naleweczkach na licytacji, albo _śpieguje_ i na koniec się ujawni :cool:  :wink: .

Do wieczora anSi  :bye: nam też żal, że będziesz dopiero wieczorem :sad:

----------


## Mmelisa

Ktory to ten Zbigniew?  :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

Zbigniew 100 znajdziesz go na małopolskiej białej i czarnej liście wykonawców  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Zbigniew - miłośnik nalewek  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Raz w życiu człowiek wylicytowal nalewkę i juz "MILOSNIKIEM " został  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Jak to trzeba uważać na to co się kupuje  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Raz w życiu człowiek wylicytowal nalewkę i juz "MILOSNIKIEM " został


Nie jestem pewna czy raz, ale walka była krwawa  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Te licytacje pamiętam za 4 stowy nalewke wylicytowal ( popraw mnie jeśli się mylę) 
 :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Już nie pamiętam, ale wiem, że zacnie było bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Moje trunki też kiedyś wylicytował...

----------


## EDZIA

> Moje trunki też kiedyś wylicytował...


Oj *Arniko*Twoje naleweczki są przednie!!!. Też kiedyś wylicytowałam naleweczkę z czarnej porzeczki. Mój mąż po pierwszym, solidnym łyku stwierdził, że może smokowi wawelskiemu konkurencję w zianiu ogniem zrobić. Mają moc oj, mają

----------


## Arnika

No to musiał być to winiak .. czyli to samo co teraz wystawiłam  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Witam miłośniczki i miłośników naleweczek i nie tylko ponownie. Wiem, wiem, że późno, ale młyn w pracy, dopiero przed godziną wróciłam  :sad:

----------


## anSi

> Oj *Arniko*Twoje naleweczki są przednie!!!. Też kiedyś wylicytowałam naleweczkę z czarnej porzeczki. Mój mąż po pierwszym, solidnym łyku stwierdził, że może smokowi wawelskiemu konkurencję w zianiu ogniem zrobić. Mają moc oj, mają


Qrczeee  :smile:  Pokusa wielka  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

A dlaczemu dzisiaj nic sie nie zalicytowalo? 
Jakis jeden wpis tylko byl? 
Bo SLoni wiecej sprowadze.... tak byc nie moze ...

----------


## Nefer

Jakoś tak chyba się wczoraj wyprztykaliśmy czy co ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jakoś tak chyba się wczoraj wyprztykaliśmy czy co ?


nie mow ze ktos tu Was podpuscil   :sick:

----------


## anSi

> A dlaczemu dzisiaj nic sie nie zalicytowalo? 
> Jakis jeden wpis tylko byl? 
> Bo SLoni wiecej sprowadze.... tak byc nie moze ...


Tak całkiem nic to nieee. Romana przecież  licytowała  :smile:  Inni pewnie sił nabierają. Słoniom też się po intensywnym, przyspieszonym rozmnażaniu odpoczynek jakiś należy, co nie?

----------


## fighter1983

> Tak całkiem nic to nieee. Romana przecież  licytowała  Inni pewnie sił nabierają. Słoniom też się po intensywnym, przyspieszonym rozmnażaniu odpoczynek jakiś należy, co nie?


no rejczel.... 
wgle Maciek jak sie przejal.. dzwonil dzisiaj, zeby na jutro sie umowic w Warszawie z naszym kierowcą - bombowca po odbior slonikow  :smile:  I jeszcze nie zadzwonil do mnie tylko do kolegi. Mina kolegi gdy uslyszal w sluchawce "Daj mi numer do Romana, bo musze mu Sloniki dostarczyc..." gdy nie wiedzial co ja tu w miedzyczasie robie na forum - bezcenna  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ... "Daj mi numer do Romana, bo musze mu Sloniki dostarczyc..."


Znaczy - w potrzebieś  :smile: 

A tak przy okazji* - Kochani! piękne, kolorowe słoniki -  na szczęście, na smutki wszelakie, na pogody i niepogody, NA DOBRE I NA ZŁE - warte każdej ceny!! Do wzięcia*

----------


## anSi

*Naleweczka, wiśnióweczka, winko, winiaczek - naprzedniejsze z przednich -dla zdrowotności, dla szczęśliwości, dla kurażu -  do wzięcia takoż *

----------


## anSi

*Piękne prace dzieciaczków, cudowności forumek i forumków - także do przygarnięcia. Oglądać, wybierać, przebierać, licytować, kupować, nie marudzić  - bo już tylko 2 dni zostało*

----------


## cormac

Szybko z doskoku

*24 piersiówka z wiśniówką 45 PLN*  proszę,  choć wolałbym licytować samą wiśniówkę  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*cormac* - wybór doskonały  :smile:  Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Jeszcze tylko 30 złotóweczek i będzie 3400  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

cormac... to moze wspolna licytacje? 
ja lubie symbiozy  :smile:  
Bo Nefer ma mi wisniowke wyslac do ladowania tej piersiowki, albo ja jej piersiowke... a jak wygrasz to i tak bede u Ciebie... logistycznie trzeba to dobrze rozwiazac  :smile:  
Ty dostaniesz piersiowke - ja zawartosc, albo jakos sie dogadamy.
I jeszcze z anSi jakos trzeba to skorelowac

----------


## anSi

> ...Ty dostaniesz piersiowke - ja zawartosc, albo jakos sie dogadamy.


A ja na degustację podjadę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> A ja na degustację podjadę


no wlasnei dopisalem, ze trzeba koniecznie Ciebie uwzglednic w planach. 
Nefer... ja bez tej Twojej wisniowki, widze nie mam po co jechac do 3city (usmiecha sie ladnie...)

----------


## EDZIA

> No to musiał być to winiak .. czyli to samo co teraz wystawiłam


 *Arniko j*uż nie ten wiek na takie _procenta_ :cool: 

Widzę, że winko Twoje na liście , białe czy czerwone? :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Sypnie ktoś groszem? Prooszeem  Tylko 30 złotych brakuje do okrągłej stóweczki*

----------


## cormac

Fighter mnie ogólnie bardziej zawartość interesuje. Piersiówek mam na stanie 3. Wiśniówek ostatnio 0.

----------


## fighter1983

> *Sypnie ktoś groszem? Prooszeem  Tylko 30 złotych brakuje do okrągłej stóweczki*


a Nef wystawila wisniowke? w sensie sama wisniowke .. jak tak: to oferta +30 fighter1983 co zrobisz... nic nie zrobisz...

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter mnie ogólnie bardziej zawartość interesuje. Piersiówek mam na stanie 3. Wiśniówek ostatnio 0.


a nocny za winklem  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Fighter* - Nefer wystawiła tylko piersiówkę z wiśniówką. *To co? Przebijasz ofertę cormac o 30 pln?*  :cool:  :smile:  Wszak i tak do 3 City wszystko pojechać ma zamiar  :smile:

----------


## cormac

> a Nef wystawila wisniowke? w sensie sama wisniowke .. jak tak: to oferta +30 fighter1983 co zrobisz... nic nie zrobisz...


Nie wystawiła. Jedyna wiśniówka jest w Twojej piersiówce, a ile ona ma pojemności 125 ml?

----------


## Nefer

Coś knujecie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *Arniko j*uż nie ten wiek na takie _procenta_
> 
> Widzę, że winko Twoje na liście , białe czy czerwone?


*Edziu* - nie znam odpowiedzi, ale.. fajnie, że jesteś , że udało się trochę odgruzować  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

anSi - piersiowka z wisniowka jest w symbiozie Nefer i fighter1983  :smile:  pakiet sklada sie z piersiowki fightera i wkladu Nefer) wiec... nie bardzo politycznie licytowac "polowicznie swoja" aukcje
*25. Nefer - słynna pigwówka cena wywoławcza -* *owp 100 pln - Nef? wymienisz na wisniowke w przypadku wygranej aukcji? jezeli tak: to 130 - fighter1983*

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie wystawiła. Jedyna wiśniówka jest w Twojej piersiówce, a ile ona ma pojemności 125 ml?


zmierzyc? bedzie uzywana ... no dobra ide zalewac woda...

----------


## anSi

> Coś knujecie


Nie, tylko fighter chciałby przelicytować cormac, ale..... się zastanawia  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> anSi - piersiowka z wisniowka jest w symbiozie Nefer i fighter1983  pakiet sklada sie z piersiowki fightera i wkladu Nefer) wiec... nie bardzo politycznie licytowac "polowicznie swoja" aukcje
> *25. Nefer - słynna pigwówka cena wywoławcza -* *owp 100 pln - Nef? wymienisz na wisniowke w przypadku wygranej aukcji? jezeli tak: to 130 - fighter1983*


Uuuups  :smile:  Przerosło mnie  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edziu* - nie znam odpowiedzi, ale.. fajnie, że jesteś , że udało się trochę odgruzować


I Ciebie miło znów widzieć. Ufff udało mi się namierzyc kompa :cool: '

Dopytuje o winko, bo jak ostatnio serducho się zbuntowało to mój  M jest nietrunkowy, ale czerwone winko na serducho ponoć jest bardzo ok.

----------


## fighter1983

cormac - rabatu nie bedzie - wlasnie mi piersiowka spadla na podloge w kuchni i zrobila sie taka mala ryska.
Mierzylem woda - 7 kieliszkow takich malych.. 7x30ml? ok 210ml "pod korek" 
Nef... chyba opis trzeba zaktualizowac - piersiowka z mikroryska... so sick...

----------


## Mmelisa

Dlatego ja swoje wystawione kubeczki mam zawiniete w papierze i ich nie tykam..a jak juz to na lozku na kocyku  :tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dlatego ja swoje wystawione kubeczki mam zawiniete w papierze i ich nie tykam..a jak juz to na lozku na kocyku


a bo mnie cormac podpuscila.. ile ml... nie apteka... to budowa  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ..., ale czerwone winko na serducho ponoć jest bardzo ok.


Czerwone winko generalnie jest baaardzo OK. Na niedomagania wszelakie i dla zdrowotności  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Cześć Mmelisko  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

No i teraz wszystkiemu Cormak winna... 
a bylo dobrze trzymac a nie delikutasnie  :big grin:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Cześć Mmelisko


Czesc czesc  :hug: 

malo mnie, bo biegam,kupuje pakuje, szykuje....  :sick:

----------


## cormac

> cormac - rabatu nie bedzie - wlasnie mi piersiowka spadla na podloge w kuchni i zrobila sie taka mala ryska.
> Mierzylem woda - 7 kieliszkow takich malych.. 7x30ml? ok 210ml "pod korek" 
> Nef... chyba opis trzeba zaktualizowac - piersiowka z mikroryska... so sick...


Po czym Ci tak ręce drżały.......
Aj tam ryska , znaczy się po przejściach. Z historią...

----------


## fighter1983

> No i teraz wszystkiemu Cormak winna... 
> a bylo dobrze trzymac a nie delikutasnie


Kobitki - zapamietajcie sobie - chlop w kuchni = 100% nieszczescie nadciaga... 
to nie jest nasze naturalne srodowisko

----------


## cormac

> a bo mnie cormac podpuscila.. ile ml... nie apteka... to budowa


Poza tym sorryy myślałam , że rzut oka wystraczy , żeby oszacować. W takim razie jutro jadę na pomiary elewacji.

----------


## fighter1983

> Po czym Ci tak ręce drżały.......
> Aj tam ryska , znaczy się po przejściach. Z historią...


nooo bedzie mozna wnukom opowiadac ze to slad po kuli, jak to piersiowka uratowala zycie... albo cos... zalezy w ktorej kieszeni  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Poza tym sorryy myślałam , że rzut oka wystraczy , żeby oszacować. W takim razie jutro jadę na pomiary elewacji.


pomiary masz na mailu w xls  :smile:  
pojemnosci piersiowki stojacej 2m ode mnie nie znam, ale ilosc m2 na elewacji 220km od budowy - easy... 884?

----------


## anSi

Fajnie mi tu z Wami, ale muszę się pożegnać. Jutro maturzyści będą próbować swoich sił z angielskiego - więc muszę skoro świt do fabryki dusz. 

*Do zobaczenia jutro. Może te biedne trzy dyszki albo i więcej dolicytują się wnet*

----------


## fighter1983

> Fajnie mi tu z Wami, ale muszę się pożegnać. Jutro maturzyści będą próbować swoich sił z angielskiego - więc muszę skoro świt do fabryki dusz. 
> 
> *Do zobaczenia jutro. Może te biedne trzy dyszki albo i więcej dolicytują się wnet*


ja jestem na autosnapie jak tylko Nef podmieni pigwe na wisnie.
Dobra... auto snap : http://pl.pokerstrategy.com/glossary/Snap-call_1727/

----------


## anSi

> Czesc czesc 
> 
> malo mnie, bo biegam,kupuje pakuje, szykuje....


Ale to takie miłe, prawda? Nawet lubię ten świąteczny niedoczas  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ja jestem na autosnapie jak tylko Nef podmieni pigwe na wisnie


Wiem, wiem  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Fajnie mi tu z Wami, ale muszę się pożegnać. Jutro maturzyści będą próbować swoich sił z angielskiego - więc muszę skoro świt do fabryki dusz. 
> 
> *Do zobaczenia jutro. Może te biedne trzy dyszki albo i więcej dolicytują się wnet*


Do zobaczenia, ja też zmykam. Jutro kolejny ciężki dzień

----------


## cormac

Miłych snów, dobranoc.

----------


## Mmelisa

Mile mile AnSi.. 

Ja tez zmykam

 :bye:

----------


## Nefer

Dobra, zaraz pojawi się i 0,5 wiśniówki  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Proszę uprzejmie - jest i wiśniówka  :smile:  Zaraz pójdę zrobić zdjęcie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Proszę uprzejmie - jest i wiśniówka  Zaraz pójdę zrobić zdjęcie


nie trzeba  :smile:  50

----------


## Nefer

A więc dziś licznik przekręcił Fighter  :smile:  To pierwszy prezent na moje urodziny  :smile: 

Mamy ponad 3400 pln  :smile:

----------


## Spirea

Poproszę torbę - praca nr 34 - 40 zł

----------


## Nefer

Cze Spirea, miło Cię widzieć  :smile:  Już lecę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Mamy 3435  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Pobudka... dzisiaj na spokojnie i smutno:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Fyib7NZ8whttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo

----------


## EDZIA

*To już przedostatni dzień naszej licytacji. Wynik mamy piękny, choć wierzę że do zakończenia jeszcze się zmieni i licznik jeszcze przekręcimy. Wszystkie prace dzieciaków wylicytowane. Zachęcam do zerknięcia jeszcze raz do galerii prac, może któraś jest więcej warta niż 20 z*ł :cool:

----------


## Żelka

Dzień dobry, poproszę *Praca nr 25: Dzióbek i uszko Żelka 50 zł. 

*

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzień dobry, poproszę *Praca nr 25: Dzióbek i uszko Żelka 50 zł. 
> 
> *



*Żelko Kochana wielkie dzięki* :hug:

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry , jestem  :smile: 

*Malutkimi kroczkami do finału i malutkimi kroczkami do świąt zbliżamy się  To co - znajdzie się ktoś, kto zechce podbić cenę któregoś z fantów? Do 3500 dzisiaj zmierzamy*

----------


## anSi

Chętni pewnie poszli na zakupy świąteczne, to ja *Romany serwetkę srebrną za 35 poproszę*

----------


## fighter1983

Potwierdzam, SLonie juz jada do mnie, nie wiem czy nasz driver zdązy dzisiaj do firmy przed zamknieciem, ale ma je juz ze soba  :smile:  jak zdazy - wrzuce "real foto"

----------


## EDZIA

> Chętni pewnie poszli na zakupy świąteczne, to ja *Romany serwetkę srebrną za 35 poproszę*


Przyszła i zaszalała ...proszę to jest wejscie. 

AnSi dziękuję :hug:

----------


## Arnika

Edzia.. winko jest czerwone,  bardzo mocno czerwone, ...
Jest to mocne wino , ok 15% może 16% , raczej słodkie niż wytrawne.
Jest trój smakowe z ciemny winogron, czarny bez i śliwka... 
Patent mojego męża.
Jest bardzo rozgrzewające , rozweselające i  plątające nogi.Doskonale działa na kobiety, nie jest obojętny dla mężczyzn.

----------


## anSi

*Arni* - lepszej rekomendacji nie trzeba  :smile:  

*Winko czerwone* *" bardzo rozgrzewające , rozweselające i plątające nogi.Doskonale działa na kobiety, nie jest obojętne dla mężczyzn"* Ktoś reflektuje  :smile:  *Cena dotychczasowa - tyylkoo 80 pln*

----------


## anSi

Słonie, słonie w wagonie...ale już za minutkę, już za momencik u fightera w salonie. DUZY  i mały.  W kolorach tęczy  :smile:  Czy to kogoś zachęci?

----------


## fighter1983

Słonie - aktualne zdjecia w watku o przedmiotach na aukcji. Real foto, jeszcze cieple...

----------


## kjuta

uśmiech 150 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Edzia.. winko jest czerwone,  bardzo mocno czerwone, ...
> Jest to mocne wino , ok 15% może 16% , raczej słodkie niż wytrawne.
> Jest trój smakowe z ciemny winogron, czarny bez i śliwka... 
> Patent mojego męża.
> Jest bardzo rozgrzewające , rozweselające i  plątające nogi.Doskonale działa na kobiety, nie jest obojętny dla mężczyzn.


No to 90 zł :big grin:  zobaczymy jak długo będzie moje :yes:

----------


## anSi

*kjuto - kochana kobieto  *

----------


## anSi

Edziuuu - nawet nie wiesz, ja ja bym też chciała, gdybym mogła - aleee....na zdrowie  :smile: 



Szanowni Państwo - 3530 na aukcyjnym koncie  :smile:  To co, gramy do 3600?

----------


## kjuta

czy ja mogę prosić o nr konta na pw ? nie wiem, czy jutro znajdę czas na zajrzenie na forum,  potem wyjeżdżam i nie chciałabym, aby w chaosie przedświątecznym mi umknęła taka rzecz, jak przelew, a przecież czeka na mnie gorący uśmiech, nie mogę pozwolić, aby się dzieciaki zawiodły

----------


## anSi

Edziu, pomożesz z tym nr konta?

----------


## Mmelisa

Ja rowniez takie dane poprosze..
z tym ze dokladne dane... adres osoby posiadajacej konto, nr swift banku i iban  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Mmelisko, ja nie pomogę, bo nie znam, ale pewnie niebawem ktoś, kto będzie wiedział-  da znać  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Hmmm, myślę że nic się nie zmieniło od ubiegłego roku. Ale na wszelki wypadek wysłałam do Redakcji prośbę o potwierdzenie.

Znalazłam ich stronę,   http://stara4.pl/pomoc.html

*Uwaga WAŻNY DOPISEK - DLA OGNISKA MARYMONT*

----------


## kjuta

komuś potwierdzenie przelewu wysyłać ?

----------


## anSi

Orcze... jak to drzewiej bywało? Potwierdzenie wysyłało się chyba do Redakcji, prawda Edziu?

Dziewczyny - poczekajmy do jutra, na Redakcję. Obiecuję, że osobiście sms-owo lub mejlowo Was powiadomię  :smile:  

*A tymczasem....licytujemy, walczymy, podbieramy, zgarniamy .... czas jak rwąca rzeka - ucieka, ucieka, ucieka*

----------


## Żelka

*kjuta* To ja od razu poproszę o adres na pw, na który przesłać moje fanty do Ciebie. I jeszcze raz z całego serca dziękuję Ci za wszystko!!!

----------


## anSi

*Nnie, nnie, nie - to jeszcze nie koniec  WIerzę, że największe emocje dopiero przed nami *

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze kjuty fanty mogą zostać przelicytowane  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Oczywiście.  :yes:  Jeśli jednak cosik się ostanie pod opieką *kjuty*, to ja o ten adresik poproszę.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Edyto - jasne, że wszystko się może zdarzyć  :smile:  *Wszak gramy dalej - przed nami ostatni - najbardziej emocjonujący dzień 

Kto zyska, a kto straci - tego nie wie nikt * 

*Ktoś, coś albo na coś ? Zapraszamy*

----------


## anSi

*Wkroczyliśmy w nowy dzień z kwotą 3530. Wierzę, że jutro licznik kilkakrotnie przekręci się. Dobrej nocy wszystkim przyglądającym się, licytującym, zastanawiającym się  Ostatnie godziny przed nami*

----------


## anSi

*Dzieeeń dooobryyy*

----------


## anSi

Atrakcyjne fanty czekają jeszcze tylko kilka godzin - zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Witam,

to może rozpocznę, poproszę Praca nr 12: Żołędna gorzka - 30zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam,
> 
> to może rozpocznę, poproszę Praca nr 12: Żołędna gorzka - 30zł


Brawo Romana - buziaczki :hug:

----------


## kjuta

dziękuję za możliwość udziału w aukcji i profesjonalną organizację  :hug: 
Zdrowych Pogodnych Świąt!
widzę, że nr konta już jest potwierdzony  :smile: 

a na koniec uśmiech za 200 zł jeszcze poproszę  :smile:

----------


## witek86

jest gdzieś lista co nie zostało wylicytowane??

----------


## EDZIA

> jest gdzieś lista co nie zostało wylicytowane??


Witek  tym razem wszystkie rzeczy już wylicytowane, ale zawsze możesz coś przelicytować - nawet byłoby to wskazane  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki serdeczne Kjuta  :smile:   :smile:  już niedaleczko do 3600  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> *Cena wywoławcza za każdą pracę wynosi 10 zł. 
> 
> Nr konta:
> **STP „Stara 4” 
> 00-231 Warszawa, ul. Stara 4
> Nr konta      50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126    
> Na przelewie koniecznie dopisek:* *Aukcja Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont
> 
> *


Gdyby Redakcja mogla tak jeszcze podac SWIFT banku  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

> Gdyby Redakcja mogla tak jeszcze podac SWIFT banku


_Bank_: PEKAO SA

----------


## Nefer

Czyli SWIFT: PKOP PL PW

----------


## Mmelisa

Dziekuje bardzo  :big grin: 

Gdy juz wybije godzina zero to zrobie przelew  :yes:

----------


## Nefer

Czekamy do godziny  zero ... może ktoś jeszcze się dopisze z dychą, żeby był ładny wynik końcowy  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Na serio? Zero walki ? Nie wierzę....

----------


## anSi

*Kjuto, Romano* - kochane jesteście  :smile:  Dziękuję Wam bardzo serdecznie.Wróciłam i na sam koniec licytacji zdążyłam.. Liczę, że ktoś się jeszcze pokusi na coś :smile:

----------


## anSi

Fajnie jest pomagać  :smile: 

Gdy wybije godzina zero i nic się nie zmieni-  poproszę Greengaza i map78 o adresy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Brakuje Tylko 10 złotóweczek do pełnej stóweczki. Da się z tym coś zrobić?*

----------


## anSi

*Zostało 67 ostatnich minut. Po tym czasie 9 licytacja Muratora na rzecz Ogniska Marymont przejdzie do historii. Czy zdarzy się maleńki cud i ktoś jeszcze dorzuci grosik albo dwa?*

----------


## Romana101

Da się, dołożę 10zł do uśmiechu dzieci  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Romano, czy mam rozumieć że prosisz o uśmiech za 210 zł  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

I poproszę o adresy osób, które wylicytowały moje przedmioty, jutro po pracy zapakuję przesyłki.

----------


## Romana101

> Romano, czy mam rozumieć że prosisz o uśmiech za 210 zł


Nie, dokładam tylko dyszkę do 200zł *kjuty* , niestety budżet za mały  :sad:

----------


## anSi

OK, dopisuję i baaardzo bardzo dziękuję dobra kobitko  :smile:  *Mamy dzięki ruchowi Romany 3600 złotych Hurra*

----------


## Romana101

:bye:  ja już się pożegnam, jutro pobudka 4:50. Dziękuję za aukcję, mam nadzieję, że może jeszcze ktoś tu zajrzy.

----------


## Nefer

Przypomnę : Przesyłki przechodzą przez Fightera. 
Po zakończeniu aukcji z każdym się skontaktuję i podam instrukcję.

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - jeszcze tylko 56 minut na dobry uczynek w tej edycji aukcji*

----------


## anSi

> Przypomnę : Przesyłki przechodzą przez Fightera. 
> Po zakończeniu aukcji z każdym się skontaktuję i podam instrukcję.


Nefer, ja wyślę sama, jeśli można  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Można jeśli sobie tak życzysz  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ja już się pożegnam, jutro pobudka 4:50. Dziękuję za aukcję, mam nadzieję, że może jeszcze ktoś tu zajrzy.


Również pięknie dziękujemy za serce, za fanty, za obecność. Dobrej nocy, a potem dobrych, spokojnych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*46 minut....*

----------


## Żelka

Ja też sama prześlę pocztą. *Poproszę Forumowiczów którzy wylicytowali moje rzeczy o adres na pw.* Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję Wszystkim! Dzieciom z Ogniska, Wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji, życzę Wesołych Świąt i wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku!

----------


## Nefer

Żelka - czy chcesz wysyłać sama czy przez Fightera?

----------


## Żelka

Jak można samemu, to ja też sama prześlę. Jeśli dziś dostanę adresy, to jutro postaram się wysłać.

----------


## Mmelisa

Ja rowniez poprosze o adresy  :yes:  

Alez to byla piekna licytacja 
Ciesze sie, ze moglam miec w niej swoj udzial  :wiggle:

----------


## zygii

Jak dla dzieciaków to ja też się dorzucę  :big grin: 

Daje *200 zł za nr 22* Słonik na szczęście DUŻY od Fighter 1983.

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - ostatnie  37 minut. Może jednak ktoś, coś, jeszcze...*

----------


## Mmelisa

:wave:  

pieknie Zygii

----------


## anSi

> Jak dla dzieciaków to ja też się dorzucę 
> 
> Daje *200 zł za nr 22* Słonik na szczęście DUŻY od Fighter 1983.



Suuupeeer  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Słonie atakują  3700*

----------


## Nefer

Ponieważ aukcja zbliża się wielkimi krokami do końca opiszę krótko jak będzie wyglądała przesyłka wylicytowanych przedmiotów.

*Prace dzieci z Ogniska Marymont* zostaną dostarczone przez Redakcję.
Wszyscy, którzy wylicytowali prace dzieci zostaną poproszeni przez Redakcję o podanie swoich danych do wysyłki

*Prace przekazane przez Forumowiczów,* dzięki uprzejmości Fightera i jego firmy zostaną przez niego obsłużone.
Poproszę zarówno osoby przekazujące przedmioty na aukcję jak i osoby, ktore aukcje wygrały o podanie danych do wysyłki.
Po skompletowaniu - przesyłam plik .xlsx do Fightera.

Fighter mailowo skontaktuje sie z osobami wysyłającymi przesyłki w sprawie terminu odbioru przesyłki.
Zostaną przygotowane listy przewozowe i do drzwi zapuka kurier po odbiór przedmiotów. 
A następnie firma kurierska dostarczy przedmioty do osób, które aukcje wygrały.

Cała powyższa operacja ma na celu zdjęcie z Forumowiczów kosztów przesyłek - koszty przesyłek pokrywa firma Fightera - za co serdecznie Fighterowi dziękujemy.

Odezwę się na priv do zainteresowanych - sprawdźcie więc, czy nie macie zapchanych skrzynek  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Instrukcja obsługi powyżej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Ja rowniez poprosze o adresy  
> 
> Alez to byla piekna licytacja 
> Ciesze sie, ze moglam miec w niej swoj udzial


*Mmelisko,* miałaś w niej swój wielki udział. Baaardzo dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Zygii pięknym rzutem na taśmę  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak dla dzieciaków to ja też się dorzucę 
> 
> Daje *200 zł za nr 22* Słonik na szczęście DUŻY od Fighter 1983.


lubie to....

----------


## anSi

Fighter - superowy jest Twój pomysł z kurierem. Niestety, ponieważ trudno będzie mnie zastać w domu w poniedziałek, wyślę sama, pocztą. Ale chwała Ci za Twoją chęć pomocy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Już tylko 27 minut do końca aukcji. Niezdecydowanych zachęcam do intensyfikacji ruchów  Wszystko jeszcze jest możliwe*

----------


## fighter1983

Nef... w progresji maly slonik powinien przejsc teraz za 100... dla osoby ktora byla przed zygim na 100pln... 
ale nie mieszam - zrobisz jak uwazasz

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - superowy jest Twój pomysł z kurierem. Niestety, ponieważ trudno będzie mnie zastać w domu w poniedziałek, wyślę sama, pocztą. Ale chwała Ci za Twoją chęć pomocy


ja to Nef dziekuje w tym ze wziela na siebie budowe bazy danych i korelacji... bo to masakra dla niej bedzie, pomozcie jej podajac wszytskie dane o ktore prosi

----------


## anSi

Fighter - to ten słonik mały przechodni jest?

----------


## zygii

> lubie to....


*Może tak żeby dobić do 4 000 zł więc zachęcam do licytacji   !!!!*

 Jak dorzucam jeszcze 100 zł, czyli słoń duży 300 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ostatnie 20 minut ....

----------


## anSi

> *Może tak żeby dobić do 4 000 zł więc zachęcam do licytacji   !!!!*
> 
>  Jak dorzucam jeszcze 100 zł, czyli słoń duży 300 zł


Brawooooo  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - to ten słonik mały przechodni jest?


takie bylo zalozenie aukcji  :smile:  ze "TOP2" licytujacych dostaje .. ale to juz jak Nef zarzadzi... aukcja progresywna zwieksza kwote, ale zmienia liste zwyciezcow  :smile:  
wg progresu: 2 slonik powinien byc za 100 teraz  :smile:  ...
Niech Nef decyduje

----------


## anSi

A ja myślałam , że to po prostu drugi słonik, który kjuta dzielnie licytowała  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Yes, Yes...3800 jest. Co za finał*

----------


## anSi

Czy będzie 4000? Jak sądzicie?

----------


## anSi

*Emocje gorrące. 14 minut do końca, 3800 na koncie. Będzie więcej?*

----------


## Nefer

Fighter - dwa słonie, nie mieszamy - oba pięknie wylicytowane  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - dwa słonie, nie mieszamy - oba pięknie wylicytowane


tak jest .. jak zawsze posluszny i pokorny  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ostatnie 8 minut, w czasie których  zdarzyć się może wiele  Czy zdarzy się -za chwilę zobaczymy Napięcieeeee roooośnie*

----------


## fighter1983

SŁonie sie niecierpliwią !!! c'mon....

----------


## Nefer

> tak jest .. jak zawsze posluszny i pokorny


 :yes:

----------


## anSi

Ostatnie 3 minuty, a ja powoli żegnam się z Wami wszystkimi, którym chciało się chcieć, którzy dzielnie licytowali, swoje fanty wystawiali lub tylko po prostu wytrwale kibicowali. To było dla mnie piękne, nowe doświadczenie. Dziękuję współmoderatorkom Edzi i Nefer, dziękuję Redakcji, za zaufanie, którym mnie obdarzyła. To były piękne dni, które przyniosły wymierne efekty w postaci okrągłej sumki dla dzieciaków  :smile:

----------


## map78

To ja poproszę tą swoja bombkę "dwójeczkę" za 100zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

map78  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

I koniec  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

map78 - przyczajony tygrys... ukryty smok

----------


## Nefer

Map dała ognia  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## map78

Czyli strategia zadziałała :wink:  Pozdrowienia dla Mmelisy :smile:

----------


## anSi

*kochani - 3820 złotych na koncie aukcyjnym.*

----------


## fighter1983

GG Ty

----------


## anSi

*map78 i greengaz* - bardzo proszę o Wasze adresy na priva  :smile:

----------


## map78

Fighter, mogłeś wziąć ze mnie przykład i w końcówce Redakcję ze bombki skroić :wink:  Oni zawsze niemrawi, więc pewnie nie zdążyliby z reakcją :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Fighter, mogłeś wziąć ze mnie przykład i w końcówce Redakcję ze bombki skroić Oni zawsze niemrawi, więc pewnie nie zdążyliby z reakcją


Loooooooooooool  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

To była piękna aukcja! Jeszcze nigdy tyle nam się nie udało zebrać dla Ogniska. Za rok, w grudniu, kolejna. Jeśli Wy tam będziecie, to ja z całych sił postaram się znowu z Wami być.  :hug:

----------


## fighter1983

> To była piękna aukcja! Jeszcze nigdy tyle nam się nie udało zebrać dla Ogniska. Za rok, w grudniu, kolejna. Jeśli Wy tam będziecie, to ja z całych sił postaram się znowu z Wami być.


za rok... dajcie mi to do organizacji w polowie listopada. Zalozenie over 10k... co najmniej  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

*Darczyńcy wystawiający przedmioty* na aukcji powinni już otrzymać wiadomość na priv z prośbą  o dostarczenie adresów  :smile:  
Za chwilę przesyłam do osób, które wygrały przedmioty.

Jeśli wszystko pójdzie sprawnie kurier wyruszy w poniedziałek  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> To była piękna aukcja! Jeszcze nigdy tyle nam się nie udało zebrać dla Ogniska. ....


*Żeluś,* cuda czasem się zdarzają  :smile:

----------


## map78

Jeszcze tak w kwestii formalnej :smile: 
Wygrałem 3 aukcję, to teraz zliczam wszystko do kupy i całą kwotę wpłacam na konto podane na pierwszej stronie? Czy osobno za każdą rzecz, czy jeszcze inaczej? Sorki za głupie pytanie, ale ja tu pierwszy raz i nie chciałbym potem zrobić wam problemów w dochodzeniu roszczeń od dłużników :big grin:  A pewnie jakaś księgowość tam prowadzicie :smile:

----------


## zygii

Należność uregulowana i dane kontaktowe wysłane  :big grin: 

W imieniu dzieciaków WAM organizatorom WIELKIE DZIĘKI !

----------


## Nefer

> Jeszcze tak w kwestii formalnej
> Wygrałem 3 aukcję, to teraz zliczam wszystko do kupy i całą kwotę wpłacam na konto podane na pierwszej stronie? Czy osobno za każdą rzecz, czy jeszcze inaczej? Sorki za głupie pytanie, ale ja tu pierwszy raz i nie chciałbym potem zrobić wam problemów w dochodzeniu roszczeń od dłużników A pewnie jakaś księgowość tam prowadzicie


Myślę, że spokojnie możesz wysłać łączną kwotę.
Księgowość .... hmmm.... wierzymy sobie, więc chyba nie ma takiej potrzeby  :smile:   :hug:

----------


## Nefer

> Należność uregulowana i dane kontaktowe wysłane 
> 
> W imieniu dzieciaków WAM organizatorom WIELKIE DZIĘKI !



Dzięki za Wielkie serducho dla Dzieciaków  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Osoby wystawiające przedmioty i te które wygrały licytacje otrzymały ode mnie wiadomość na priv.

Będę wdzięczna za przesłanie danych.

P.s  jeśli mi się ktoś zawieruszył - proszę o hasło. W wiadomość macie do mnie numer telefonu, w razie pytań i wątpliwości

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, piękna aukcja. Bardzo dziękujemy za udział wszystkim Forumowiczom. Bardzo dziękujemy (w kolejności alfabetycznej) anSi, EDZIA, Nefer, za ich fantastyczną pracę  :yes: . Na pewno to było wielkie wydarzenie na naszym forum. Wasza niezwykła reakcja, wrażliwość - za to podziękowania i szacunek w imieniu Redakcji i ogniskowych dzieci, które zbierały na wakacje. :hug: 

Mamy list od Ogniska Marymont - jutro go opublikujemy.

----------


## Redakcja

*Prosimy o adresy jako prywatną wiadomość do: Redakcja. Prace dzieci są już w redakcji - jutro wysyłka kurierem!* 

*Wpłaty prosimy dokonać na konto:

STP „Stara 4”* 
*00-231 Warszawa, ul. Stara 4
Nr konta      50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126   * 
Na przelewie koniecznie dopisek: *Aukcja Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont*

Dziękujemy!

----------


## Arnika

Gratuluje  licytującym  dobrego serca  :smile: 

Przelew zrobiony na podane konto przez Mmeliskę
Rozumiem, że mam podać adres do  wysyłki  fantu Fighterowi , a i Jemu też na wysłanie do mnie?

----------


## Nefer

> Gratuluje  licytującym  dobrego serca 
> 
> Przelew zrobiony na podane konto przez Mmeliskę
> Rozumiem, że mam podać adres do  wysyłki  fantu Fighterowi , a i Jemu też na wysłanie do mnie?


Zajrzyj do prywatnych wiadomości  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> za rok... dajcie mi to do organizacji w polowie listopada. Zalozenie over 10k... co najmniej


Jest pewien pomysł i cel jakiejś nowej akcji: Ognisko nie ma sprzętu nagłaśniającego. Pożycza sprzęt na swoje imprezy, jest problem. Może by się udało coś zaplanować...

Ale to oczywiście przyszłość. Dzisiaj cieszymy się pięknym wynikiem licytacji i tym, jak zareagowało forum.

----------


## Nefer

Fighter obsługuje też przesyłki zagraniczne  :smile:  Jakby co  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Przelalam 250 zeby bylo na znaczek. Dzieki i do nastepnego roku.

----------


## Arnika

Zajrzałam do skrzynki i wysłałam i do Ciebie i do Redakcji..

----------


## Nefer

> Przelalam 250 zeby bylo na znaczek. Dzieki i do nastepnego roku.


hahaha  :smile:  Dzięki Ziuta  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Zajrzałam do skrzynki i wysłałam i do Ciebie i do Redakcji..


Dostałam, dzięki, dane wprowadzone  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Przelalam 250 zeby bylo na znaczek. Dzieki i do nastepnego roku.


*Ziuto* o złotym sercu  :smile:  Znaczki w tym roku nie będą raczej potrzebne, tak więc nadwyżka zasili konto Ogniska  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

nevermind

----------


## Edyta M

*Dziekuje wszystkim za swietna WALKE 

Przelew wlasnie zrobilam , dane do wysylki przeslalam na priv. do Nefer 

Buziaki Kochani Wesolych Swiat 
*

----------


## Edyta M

> Jest pewien pomysł i cel jakiejś nowej akcji: Ognisko nie ma sprzętu nagłaśniającego. Pożycza sprzęt na swoje imprezy, jest problem. Może by się udało coś zaplanować...
> 
> Ale to oczywiście przyszłość. Dzisiaj cieszymy się pięknym wynikiem licytacji i tym, jak zareagowało forum.


*Redakcjo mam fanty ktore chetnie wystawie na kolejna licytacje ......... prosze planowac ........*

----------


## Edyta M

> To była piękna aukcja! Jeszcze nigdy tyle nam się nie udało zebrać dla Ogniska. Za rok, w grudniu, kolejna. Jeśli Wy tam będziecie, to ja z całych sił postaram się znowu z Wami być.


*Zelciu*  juz szykuje sobie miejsce w swoim domku na Twoje kolejne CUDO ktore mam nadzieje uda mi sie znow wylicytowac w przyszlym roku  :hug:

----------


## Greengaz

Dzięki Wam dzieciaki Światecznie zadowolone. 

Butelka w lodówce nie może się doczekać ubranka :cool: .

Gratulacje i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich.

Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## Romana101

Przelew dla "Ogniska Marymont" wysłany. Z niecierpliwością czekam na przesyłkę, bo prace dzieci na żywo są jeszcze piękniejsze  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

I jeszcze raz proszę o wysłanie adresów na priv osoby, które wylicytowały moje prace.

PS. Właśnie przeczytałam mail od Nefer i od niej dostanę adresy, więc nie ma potrzeby wysyłania do mnie.

----------


## kjuta

Ramona  :hug: 
nie umiałam się powstrzymać, wszystko rzuciłam, aby wejść na wątek i 
 spanikowana przeczytałam Twojego posta i wszystkim teraz porozsyłałam  :Lol: 
przepraszam w takim razie za niepotrzebny spam

ciepło pozdrawiam

----------


## anSi

*kjuto* - bez nerw  :smile:  Będzie dobrze  :smile:  Jako bardzo aktywna licytująca otrzymasz kilka paczek od kuriera , a ode mnie i od Żelci przesyłki przyniesie pan listonosz  :smile:  Uśmiech dzieci trafi do Ciebie natomiast najspecjalniejszą z dróg - niewidzialną drogą serca. Już Ci zazdroszczę  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Ode mnie, jednak też kurierem (f*ighter* dziękuję). *Nefer* mnie wczoraj wzięła w obroty i wytłumaczyła, jakie to proste.  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Czyli SWIFT: PKOP PL PW


Daje znac ze rowniez dokonalam przelewu i kwote zaokraglilam o te 5zlotoweczek  :wink:  (zawsze to pare groszy wiecej dla dzieciaczkow)

co do swift Nefer PKOPLPW  jest prawidlowe  :smile: 

smigam pisac adres teraz  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> Ode mnie, jednak też kurierem (f*ighter* dziękuję). *Nefer* mnie wczoraj wzięła w obroty i wytłumaczyła, jakie to proste.


Sorry więc za zamieszanie  :smile:  

Ode mnie więc tylko przybędzie przystojny - mam nadzieję - listonosz  :smile:  *Paczki do kjuty, map78 i greengaza* już spakowane, zaadresowane - dzisiaj będą wysłane  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

A ja zaczelam dzisiejszy dzien z usmiechem na twarzy i niech tak juz zostanie  :big grin: 

Wprowadzajac dane do przelewu, musialam zarejestrowac odbiorce..a ze nasz bank wysyla smsa z taka informacja, to po kilku sekundach odbieram tel od meza : _zonko bank mi smska wyslal..._ 
_tak tak kochanie,tak czulam ze zaraz zadzwonisz... pomagamy dzieciaczkom, wlasnie robie przelew _  :rotfl:

----------


## jamles

> Butelka w lodówce nie może się doczekać ubranka.


ja się ubranka nie doczekam, to i butelki nie kupię, więc _przybliżoną równowartość_
na Marymont przeleję  :yes: 


poszło

----------


## Maciejka2

Przelew wysłany.
To takie wzruszające, jak bardzo ludzie się zaangażowali w pomoc dla dzieci. Jesteście wielcy!!!
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!
 :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Podziękowania z Ogniska Marymont  :smile: 

*Kochani !!!

Przebieg naszej tegorocznej Aukcji świetnie oddaje klimat wiersza Juliana Tuwima „Lokomotywa” .
Najpierw -- powoli -- jak żółw -- ociężale,
Ruszyła -- maszyna -- po szynach -- ospale,
Szarpnęły wagony i ciągną z mozołem - nasze wieloletnie dobre forumowe Anioły,
I kręci się, kręci się koło za kołem,
I biegu przyspiesza, i gna coraz prędzej i tak dobiegła końca. 

Przyznam, że w najśmielszych oczekiwaniach nie przypuszczałam, że takie będzie jej zakończenie. Tak, tak mam zaszczyt ogłosić, że padł rekord w naszej dziewięcioletniej aukcyjnej historii!!!

Ten czas spędzony z Wami zawsze jest wyjątkowy, Wasze zaangażowanie i chęć pomocy jest nieoceniona. Będziemy tęsknić za atmosferą tych dni, już nie możemy doczekać się następnego spotkania. Bardzo, bardzo dziękujemy wszystkim uczestnikom Aukcji. 

Specjalne podziękowania kierujemy do forumowych podwójnych darczyńców, którzy wystawili na Aukcji swoje wyroby zarówno rękodzieło jak i przedmioty „użytkowe”.

Jesteśmy ogromnie wdzięczni tym, którzy podgrzewali aukcyjny klimat, czyli społecznym moderatorom EDZI, Żelce, anSi i Nefer . To dzięki Waszym umiejętnościom motywowania i mobilizowania forumowej drużyny mogliśmy osiągnąć taki rezultat.

Z wyrazami szacunku, życząc wszystkim Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku

Marta Dąbrowska, kierownik Ogniska Marymont

Wigilia w Ognisku 2014 - zobacz:

*

----------


## cormac

Uprzejmie melduję , że przelew  poszedl dziś rano.
Połączyłam kwoty,  komu wysłać potwierdzenie?

Akcja super.

----------


## anSi

> ja się ubranka nie doczekam, to i butelki nie kupię, więc _przybliżoną równowartość_
> na Marymont przeleję 
> 
> 
> poszło



*jamles* - wielki, dobry człowieku, jak dobrze, że jesteś  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Uprzejmie melduję , że przelew  poszedl dziś rano.
> Połączyłam kwoty,  komu wysłać potwierdzenie?
> 
> Akcja super.


Skoro poszedł., to dojdzie  :smile:  Co tu potwierdzać  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Przelew wysłany.
> To takie wzruszające, jak bardzo ludzie się zaangażowali w pomoc dla dzieci. Jesteście wielcy!!!
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!


Dziękujemy  :smile:  Pozdrawiamy. Świąt dobrych, spokojnych życzymy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> A ja zaczelam dzisiejszy dzien z usmiechem na twarzy i niech tak juz zostanie 
> 
> Wprowadzajac dane do przelewu, musialam zarejestrowac odbiorce..a ze nasz bank wysyla smsa z taka informacja, to po kilku sekundach odbieram tel od meza : _zonko bank mi smska wyslal..._ 
> _tak tak kochanie,tak czulam ze zaraz zadzwonisz... pomagamy dzieciaczkom, wlasnie robie przelew _


Mmeliso, wiesz już że Cię lubię, prawda?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ja się ubranka nie doczekam...


To Ty taki golutki na Święta zostaniesz :jaw drop:  :smile:

----------


## jamles

> To Ty taki golutki na Święta zostaniesz


 :no: 
trochę złomu sprzedałem, starczy na jakiś sześciopak to się folią owinę  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

Właśnie odjechał kurier :smile:  

Nie dostaliśmy jeszcze kilku adresów.

----------


## Nefer

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za wszystkie otrzymane adresy  :smile: 

*Uprzejmie proszę jeszcze o adresu od :* 

EDZIA
Elfir
Sharlotka 
Tereska77

Dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Jamlesik, to nie może tak być. Ubranka nie umiem  zrobić, ale buteleczkę umiem  wysłać  :smile:  poproszę Twój adres na priv  :smile: 

Buziaki.




> trochę złomu sprzedałem, starczy na jakiś sześciopak to się folią owinę

----------


## kontradmiral86

Och jak mi wstyd.Przegapiłam licytację.
Już uspokoiłam sumienie i przelałam 100zł dla dzieciaczków.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich licytujących i wystawiających
Zawstydzony kontradmirał

----------


## Nefer

Nie ma powodu do wstydu  :smile:  W końcu wsparłaś Dzieciaki, więc żadnej winy nie ma  :smile:

----------


## anSi

I znajdują się "zguby" i góra złotóweczek - mimo zakończenia aukcji -  wciąż rośnie  :smile:  Ot, magia  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Och jak mi wstyd.Przegapiłam licytację.
> Już uspokoiłam sumienie i przelałam 100zł dla dzieciaczków.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich licytujących i wystawiających
> Zawstydzony kontradmirał


wyslij Nefer adres swoj wraz z nr telefonu 
Po nowym roku cos fajnego dla Ciebie znajde  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

*Bardzo dziękuję za przesłane adresy* (jeszcze czekamy na Kontradmirała i kilka brakujących danych  :smile: ) 
Fighter otrzymał zestawienie wraz z ewentualnymi uwagami co do dostaw. 
Na początku przyszłego tygodnia rozpoczynamy akcję dystrybucyjną.

Dziękujemy jeszcze raz serdecznie wszystkim Uczestnikom. To była świetna aukcja  :smile:

----------


## EZS

przelew poszedł, troszkę więcej, bo się zagapiłam z końcem licytacji.

----------


## Spirea

Przelew poszedł, z zaokrągloną kwotą. Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Jesteście Kochane  :smile:  Bardzo dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Przelew od nas tez poszedl w ciagu dnia, a teraz siedze i klepie listy przewozowe  :smile: 

Dzieki Nef za plik  :smile:  idealny

----------


## kontradmiral86

> wyslij Nefer adres swoj wraz z nr telefonu 
> Po nowym roku cos fajnego dla Ciebie znajde


Dziękuję bardzo :Smile: 
W końcu tytuł zobowiązuje :wink: 

Wszystkim życzę radosnych Świąt
i wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku !

----------


## fighter1983

Listy przewozowe przygotowane i wyslane do nadawcow. Kurier do wszystkich z listy ponizej podstawi sie 22 grudnia w poniedzialek po odbior przedmiotow. 
*Arnika* Wino swojskiej roboty do *Edzia* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506494*Arnika* winiak: staropolska przypalanka do *Mmelisa* Polska http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506402*DIANa_TERESa* poszewka filcowa 40x40 cm z reniferem do *Elfir* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506590*fighter1983* Słonik duży do *zygii* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506833*fighter1983* Słonik mały do *kjuta* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506844*Nefer* - jeszcze słynniejsza wiśniówka do *fighter1983* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506612*Nefer* - nalewka dodatkowa dla Jamlesa do *Jamles* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506656*Nefer* - słynna pigwówka do *owp* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506660*ROMANY* praca nr 1 komplet zawieszek na choinkę do *EDZIA* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506693*ROMANY* praca nr 2 i 3 komplet zawieszek na choinkę do *Sharlotka* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506715  (MULTIPACZKA)*ROMANY* praca nr 4i 5  serwetka srebrna i biała śr. 24cm do *kjuta* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506730 (MULTIPACZKA)*ROMANY* praca nr 6 serwetka ażurowa srebrna śr. 32cm do *AnSi*  http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506741*Żelka* - kubek firmowy Muratora do *Tereska77* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506785*Żelka* komplet bombek (serca), Żelka  komplet bombek (sopelki), Żelka sercem tworzona "ikonka" decoupage do *kjuta* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506800 (MULTIPACZKA)*Żelka*  obrazek ikonopodobny - decoupage do *Edyta M* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506811
Dodatkowo mam fighter1983 do cormac piersiówka powered by Nefer ale to z racji zawiłosci przesylki - dostarcze cormac do rak wlasnych bo i tak do niej jade, no i jeszcze jest przesylka od Romany do Mmelisa Norwegia, ale to idzie innymi kanalami, wiec Mmelisa - przepraszam za wydluzony czas realizacji.

To sa wszystkie wysylki ktore realizuje, jezeli kogos pominalem - prosze o informacje ! 
Nadawcy - jezeli kurier nie podstawi sie w poniedzialek - prosze o info
Odbiorcy - jezeli kurier nie pojawi sie we wtorek - prosze o informacje

(MULTIPACZKA) oznacza ze od jednego nadawcy do odbiorcy jest w jednej paczce wiecej niz jeden licytowany przedmiot.

----------


## anSi

*Fighter -*  :smile:  :smile:  Znowu stara jak świat prawda działa. Dobro mnoży się, gdy się je dzieli  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kjuto, greengaz, map78* - moje do Was fanciki też już wysłane - polecony priorytet. Cała teraz moc w poczcie polskiej - dajcie, proszę znać, gdy dojdą  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

Dostałam właśnie przesyłkę, prace dzieci na zywo są jeszcze piękniejsze! Z bliska widać ile czasu, precyzji i serca jest włożone. Serdecznie dziękuje  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*fighter* u mnie kurier możliwy tylko we wtorek, bo ja nie mam gdzie tego wydrukować, nie mam drukarki w domu. Dopiero maż mi to wudrukuje w poniedziałek w pracy. Mam nadzieję, że to nie problem???  :eek:

----------


## Romana101

Przesyłki zapakowane, listy przewozowe dopięte, żeby nic się nie pomyliło, a ja zwarta i gotowa na przyjęcie kuriera  :big grin: 

Pozostaje zabrać się za szydełkowanie i doskonalenie umiejętności, żeby fantów w przyszłym roku nie zabrakło.

----------


## Żelka

*Dobra jest! Też na poniedziałek czekam*, problem się rozwiązał i już mam wydrukowane!

----------


## fighter1983

Lol... a ja mam slonie nie spakowane  :smile:  
Ale to easy  :big tongue:

----------


## Nefer

Noooooooooooooo ja się też muszę spakować  :smile:  Dzięki Fighter  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Jestem spakowana... jeszcze wydrukować muszę... 
Ansi .. podaj adres .. - pilne...

----------


## anSi

Arniko, masz przepełnioną skrzynkę, nie mogę niczego do Cb wysłać  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Własnie odebrałem od Redakcji bombkę nr1  :smile:  dziekować  :smile:

----------


## cormac

Doniesiono mi , że właśnie dotarła moja torba i jest przepiękna. Kot podobno do niej już się zapakował, ma dobry gust. Dziękuję !

----------


## fighter1983

U mnie juz byl  :smile:  linki aktywne  :big tongue: 
2014-12-22
12:47:31
Przyjęta
Przyjęta przez kuriera w miejscu nadania

----------


## map78

Melduję przybycie bombek nr 2 i 8. Są warte swojej ceny :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

> Och jak mi wstyd.Przegapiłam licytację.
> Już uspokoiłam sumienie i przelałam 100zł dla dzieciaczków.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich licytujących i wystawiających
> Zawstydzony kontradmirał


Prosimy o adres - wyślemy pracę dzieci z Ogniska. Wesołych Świąt i dziękujemy!

----------


## Żelka

Melduję, że kurier odebrał ode mnie trzy paczuszki. Więc poleciało, do Tereska77, EdytaM i kjuta. Dziewczyny, jeszcze raz, bardzo Wam dziękuję i proszę dać znać czy wszystko dobrze dotarło (zwłaszcza ten kubek, opakowany co prawda, ale czekam ze strachem na info). 
Redakcji i Dzieciom dziękuję za przepiękną konewkę, dziś z samiutkiego ranka kurier przywiózł.  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

Dziękuję Redakcjo  :Smile:  
Właśnie otrzymałam newsa z Polski, że śliczna bombka dotarła. 
 :smile:  Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Romana101

Prace dzieci dotarły, są przepiękne  :yes: . Prośba do redakcji o podawanie wielkości prac przy następnej licytacji, bo zaskoczyła mnie wielkość choinek i mam wyrzuty sumienia, że za mało wylicytowałam  :oops: 

Kurier był, przesyłki nadane.

----------


## fighter1983

Diana i Nefer... Wasze jeszcze nieodebrane?

----------


## Nefer

nie. Ja spędziłam dzień za kółkiem, ale mąż był cały dzień w domu poinstruowany. Przesyłki czekają zapakowane.

----------


## anSi

*Jak pięknie się tu dzieje*  Do mnie także dotarła dzisiaj przesyłka, na którą nie wiem, czym sobie zasłużyłam i nie wiem, czy kiedykolwiek zdołam się odwdzięczyć  :smile:  Przesyłka od prawdziwego anioła tego forum. Choć imienia jego zdradzić nie mogę, BO PEWNIE NIE ŻYCZYŁBY SOBIE, to choć tą drogą pięknie podziękuję za najpiękniejszy podarunek, jaki kiedykolwiek otrzymałam, podarunek z głebi serca  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Przesyłki do Meliski i Edzi wyszły ode mnie.. oby dotarły w całości...

----------


## Żelka

*Arniko*, do następnej aukcji, to ja może flaszkę ozdobie do tej twojej naleweczki... Będzie smakowała podwójnie.  :wink:

----------


## Arnika

:hug: 
Żelciu zdrówka .. i może częściej niż do następnej aukcji.. 
Brakuje nam tu  Anioła  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> nie. Ja spędziłam dzień za kółkiem, ale mąż był cały dzień w domu poinstruowany. Przesyłki czekają zapakowane.


Cholerny kurier. Jutro rano dzwonie do nich. Przepraszam

----------


## Nefer

> Cholerny kurier. Jutro rano dzwonie do nich. Przepraszam


Spokojnie  :smile:  Pewnie jutro rano się pojawi. Przecież to nie Twoja wina  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Przesyłki do Meliski i Edzi wyszły ode mnie.. oby dotarły w całości...


Ojeesssooo ale nikogo nie bedzie u mnie..prosilam po 29grudnia... :eek:

----------


## Arnika

ups...
Pierwsze słyszę.... :eek:

----------


## Mmelisa

zaznaczalam w prywatnych wiadomosciach, ze nikogo z rodziny na polski adres nie bedzie  :sad:  
rodzinka jest u mnie, tylko brat po swietach wraca do PL.. 
upss

----------


## fighter1983

Mmelisa  kurier mial odbior na 22 grudnia i dostawe na 30 grudnia

edit  :smile:  30 grudnia

----------


## Mmelisa

> Mmelisa  kurier mial odbior na 22 grudnia i dostawe na 29 grudnia


 :wave: 

uspokoiles mnie 

no to masz calusaa muuuuaaaa :*  :big lol:

----------


## Nefer

> zaznaczalam w prywatnych wiadomosciach, ze nikogo z rodziny na polski adres nie bedzie  
> rodzinka jest u mnie, tylko brat po swietach wraca do PL.. 
> upss


Wszystko pod kontrolą  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> uspokoiles mnie 
> 
> no to masz calusaa muuuuaaaa :*


i mi tu zaraz sceny zazdrosci przed swietami beda..,.. no ale nic to, damy rade  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

ej dziewczyny a co z akcja na wiosne 2015? ogarniamy to grubo?

----------


## Mmelisa

> Wszystko pod kontrolą


wlasnie czytam  :yes: 

kamien z serduszka mego  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> ej dziewczyny a co z akcja na wiosne 2015? ogarniamy to grubo?


Fighter, ja makowiec robię Chłopaku. Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Mmelisa - nawet jak się kurierowi pomyli to zostawi avizo

Kurde, sorry, chyba Ci post wyedytowałam... możesz mnie skląć po norwesku (jakoś kwieciście poproszę)

----------


## Mmelisa

Nefer zauwazylam..ale spoko...i tak mialam zrobic po chwili edycje  :yes:   :hug:

----------


## Arnika

Fighter sprawdź... bo na liście przewozowym jest dostawa na drugi dzień.... 
Może trzeba do nich napisać.. a jak nie to awizo załatwi sprawę...

----------


## fighter1983

W doręczeniu
Express Standard
945506402
Wiol*a K
Mag* W*k
2014-12-22
2014-12-30

----------


## fighter1983

wlasnie tak sobie pomyslalem.... te Wasze nalewki niektore to chyba pod ADR podlegają  :big tongue: 

ADR: 
Załącznik A obejmuje podział wszystkich produkowanych na świecie materiałów niebezpiecznych na 13 klas zagrożeń oraz zawiera szczegółową klasyfikację tych materiałów w poszczególnych klasach:
*Klasa*

*1* – Materiały i przedmioty wybuchowe*2* – Gazy*3* – Materiały ciekłe zapalne*4.1* – Materiały stałe zapalne, materiały samoreaktywne oraz materiały wybuchowe stałe odczulone*4.2* – Materiały samozapalne*4.3* – Materiały wytwarzające w zetknięciu z wodą gazy zapalne*5.1* – Materiały utleniające*5.2* – Nadtlenki organiczne*6.1* – Materiały trujące*6.2* – Materiały zakaźne*7* – Materiały promieniotwórcze*8* – Materiały żrące*9* – Różne materiały i przedmioty niebezpieczne
LOL wiśniowka od nef:

----------


## diana_teresa

> Diana i Nefer... Wasze jeszcze nieodebrane?


Moja wczoraj rano została odebrana przez kuriera

A wylicytowana szkatułka dotarła śliczna

----------


## diana_teresa

A z wiosenną akcją nie ma problemu coś przygotuję  :smile:

----------


## map78

Melduję dotarcie pieska od AnSi :smile:  Mój 2-letni synek był wniebowzięty :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Nam została już tylko przesyłka do: Arnika.  :smile:  Czekamy na adres.

----------


## Nefer

Dziękuję Redakcji za przesyłkę, z dzieciom z Ogniska za piękny dzwoneczek  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> wlasnie tak sobie pomyslalem.... te Wasze nalewki niektore to chyba pod ADR podlegają 
> 
> ADR: 
> Załącznik A obejmuje podział wszystkich produkowanych na świecie materiałów niebezpiecznych na 13 klas zagrożeń oraz zawiera szczegółową klasyfikację tych materiałów w poszczególnych klasach:


jak byk: 3 i 8

----------


## Mmelisa

Melduje, ze dostalam telefon ze sklepu spozywczego, ze kurier mnie szuka... wiec sklepowa odebrala przesylke,ktora _bulgocze_ ...
domyslam sie, ze to moj wygrany trunek  :big grin:  

Osoby, ktore wygraly kubeczki ode mnie, bardzo prosze o cierpliwosc i wyrozumialosc... nie mam jak sie wyrwac na poczte (rodzinka przyleciala w odwiedziny), ale obiecuje ze w poniedzialek zostanie wszystko wyslane

----------


## Romana101

*Madziu*, serwetka wysłana priorytetem, mam nadzieję, że w miarę szybko dotrze.

----------


## Edyta M

Mmeliska zaufana ta Pani sklepowa? Bo wiesz zawsze może skosztować to "bulgoczace" :Smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Edzia, ze sklepu zostala przesylka odebrana przez zaufana osobe  :yes:  

Romciu, nie trzeba bylo priorytetem, po co sie na koszta narazac  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Łomojamatkoboska.. 
żeby ta zaufana osoba nie wychyliła kielicha...... 
Miałam racje, że na liście przesyłka na jutro (czyli na dziś...) dobrze, że sklepowa wszystko wie :wink: 

Redakcjo.. posłałam teraz drugi raz adres.. wysyłałam równolegle z adresem do Nefer.. myślę, że teraz dojdzie. 
Czyli na święta stroika nie będzie.. to nic.. będzie na drugi rok :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Nef . powiedz ze był. Ja juz wyjechałem a z tel nie mam apki do kuriera

----------


## fighter1983

Nef . powiedz ze był. Ja juz wyjechałem a z tel nie mam apki do kuriera. I juz widzę. Nie odebrana. SICK !

----------


## fighter1983

Miało być pięknie. Wyszło jak zwykle.

----------


## Edyta M

fighter a nie martwisz sie , ze do mnie jeszcze nie dotarla przesylka  :big lol:  ..... tylko ta Nefci tak sie przejmujesz ???? Ej co to za prywata  :rotfl: ?????

----------


## Edyta M

Przesyłka z ikonka dotarła  :smile: 
IKONKA jest przepiękna, Zelcia Twoje prace są bezcenne dziękuję pięknie. Jeszcze raz życzę Wam wszystkim Zdrowych i Rodzinnych Świat.

----------


## Nefer

nie wiem ocokaman z tym kurierem. Ostatnie 2 dni walili drzwiami i oknami (ale przywozili zamówione przeze mnie rzeczy)
Niestety przesyłki nadal czekają.

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki *Edytko* za informację. Wesołych świąt!

----------


## anSi

> Melduję dotarcie pieska od AnSi Mój 2-letni synek był wniebowzięty


Nawet nie wiesz, jak się cieszę  :smile:  Wycałuj synka i... spokojnego świętowania  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

Wracam po świętach do domu, zaglądam do skrzynki pocztowej, a tam.... ubranko zimowe na butelkę z zawadiacką czapeczką na korek.
W sam raz na stół noworoczny.

anSi - DZIĘKI i wszelkiego powodzenia w 2015 i następnych latach :hug: .

----------


## Nefer

Kurier przed chwilą zabrał przesyłki. Mam nadzieję, że dotrą w całości.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kurier przed chwilą zabrał przesyłki. Mam nadzieję, że dotrą w całości.


nareszcie....przepraszam za opoznienie

----------


## Nefer

Fighter - to nie Twoja wina  :smile:   :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że nie rozmieni nalewek na drobne..

----------


## fighter1983

Wszystkie przesylki albo juz doreczone  :smile:  albo w drodze. Zostaly te 3:

*Nefer* - jeszcze słynniejsza wiśniówka do *fighter1983* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506612*Nefer* - nalewka dodatkowa dla Jamlesa do *Jamles* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506656*Nefer* - słynna pigwówka do *owp* http://kurier.k-ex.pl/tnt_szczegoly.php?nr=945506660

----------


## anSi

> Wracam po świętach do domu, zaglądam do skrzynki pocztowej, a tam.... ubranko zimowe na butelkę z zawadiacką czapeczką na korek.
> W sam raz na stół noworoczny.
> 
> anSi - DZIĘKI i wszelkiego powodzenia w 2015 i następnych latach.


Cieszę się bardzo, że przesyłka dotarła. Niechaj służy  :smile:  A 2015 rok niechaj dobrym rokiem będzie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Dobra.. przesylki ogarniete, jeszcze tylko inwentaryzacja, wdrozneie nowej strony, nowego programu ... ech i co ruszamy z akcja na wiosne?

----------


## anSi

*Kjuto,* czy kalendarz z pięknymi kotkami dotarł do Ciebie?

----------


## fighter1983

Nef - wpadla przesylka od Ciebie - cala i zdrowa  :smile:  
Dziekuje slicznie - nie spodziewalem sie takiej zawartosci  :smile:  x2 
Dziekuje dziekuje. 
Jedna idzie na ladowanie do cormac a druga wlasnie degustujemy... wiem wiem, w pracy nie wolno... ale jestesmy jakby nie bylo u siebie  :smile:  a i tak srodek zimy i nic sie nie dzieje... wiec delikatnie... na jedna nozke - pyyyszna jest  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Uff... to dobrze, że w całości  :smile:  Na zdrówko, cieszę się, że smakuje  :smile:  Tylko nie przesadźcie, bo kto Was do domu zawiezie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Uff... to dobrze, że w całości  Na zdrówko, cieszę się, że smakuje  Tylko nie przesadźcie, bo kto Was do domu zawiezie


A nie no... na to jestesmy przygotowani  :smile:  mamy drivera firmowego  :smile:  PYYYYSZNE.... 1-sza sie konczy  :big tongue:  moze dla Cormac nie wystarczyc  :big tongue:

----------


## Nefer

Aaaaaaaaaaaa jak macie drivera to się na nic nie oglądajcie  :smile:

----------


## Spirea

Wczoraj dotarła torba "z motyką na księżyc". Jest piękna. I ku mojemu zaskoczeniu bardzo duża  :smile:  Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Ja mam nadzieje, ze moje kubeczki wyslane przed Swietami rowniez dotra do wlascicielek niebawem...

----------


## cormac

> A nie no... na to jestesmy przygotowani  mamy drivera firmowego  PYYYYSZNE.... 1-sza sie konczy  moze dla Cormac nie wystarczyc


Ejże, ładnych rzeczy się dowiaduję.....  Najwyżej popchnę "kilka rusztowań" i na wisniówkę będzie....




> Aaaaaaaaaaaa jak macie drivera to się na nic nie oglądajcie


Nefer, Ty go nie zachęcaj kobieto !

----------


## fighter1983

> Ejże, ładnych rzeczy się dowiaduję.....  Najwyżej popchnę "kilka rusztowań" i na wisniówkę będzie....


O ile Nef wystawi wisniowke na sprzedaz  :smile:  ale co... to nie wolno?

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer, Ty go nie zachęcaj kobieto !


Krzywdy sobie nie zrobi - to dla zdrowotności  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

cormac jaki ladny wpis w opiniach  :smile:  dziekuje... ale oczywiscie daltonizm wytkniety. Nieladnie jest sie smiac z choroby i uposledzenia ludzi.  :big tongue: 
Zobaczymy czy podtrzymasz po termowizji opinie. Szczerze mowiac - pierwszy raz mnie bedzie ktos sprawdzac z kamera termowizyjna. z jednej strony: nie moge sie doczekac... z drugiej.... ooops.... lekki stresik  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

fighter boj sie boj ......  :big grin: ..........
U siebie tez sprawdzalam   termowizja i  ............ elewacja wykonana   na 5+ ( ale 90% to moja zasluga  :big grin: ) czyli 5 nalezy sie mnie a wykonawcy ten " + " .

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja mam nadzieje, ze moje kubeczki wyslane przed Swietami rowniez dotra do wlascicielek niebawem...


Mmeliska na pakiet wyslany z Polski 10 grudnia  czekam juz 3 tyg.  :spam:  ..... ( zwykle dostarczenie trwalo  7 dni ) ... 12 dni czekala znajoma mojej Mamy na swiateczna kartke ( ktora dotarla po swietach ) i zeby bylo zabawnie adresat i nadawca mieszkaja w tej samej miejscowosci  :spam: .

----------


## jamles

> Wszystkie przesylki albo juz doreczone  albo w drodze. .
> 
> 
> *Nefer* - nalewka dodatkowa dla Jamlesa


dotarła ....... SMACZNA !!!  :yes:

----------


## Mmelisa

Edyta, ja mini paczuszki wysylalam z NO do PL na kilka dni przed swietami i dotarly do kazdego na czas  :smile:  
nie wiem jak dlugo beda szly kubeczki wiec przebieram nozkami i czekam na wiesci  :smile: 

Na wysylke od redakcji tez czekam..bo juz ma kto ja odebrac  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> dotarła ....... SMACZNA !!!


Najważniejsze, że cała i że zaakceptowana  :smile:  Smacznego i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

> *Kjuto,* czy kalendarz z pięknymi kotkami dotarł do Ciebie?


dotarł, dotarł! wisi już na ścianie! cudny jest, wszystkie moje dzieciaki oglądały  z zapartym tchem, imiona kotów im się bardzo podobały, parę kotów wygląda jak moje  :smile: ))

*Żelko* jesteś niesamowita! Twoje prace są wspaniałe! dziękuję bardzo, bardzo, bombki serduszka i sopelki zawisły na choince, ikona stoi na półce, przepiękna jest!
 wszystko świątecznego dotarło na czas, dzięki fighter!

----------


## Arnika

Czy trunki do Meliski i Edzi dotarły w całości?

----------


## Mmelisa

ja pisalam, ze do mnie dotarl moj trunek przed Swietami  :smile:  
oczywiscie, zeby go wyprobowac to musze poczekac..ale dzieki temu nabierze on "mocy prawnej"  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*kjuta,* to ja dziękuję Tobie i bardzo, bardzo się cieszę, że się wszystko podoba. To dla mnie pozytywny impuls by coś na następną aukcję przygotować.  :wink:

----------


## anSi

> ..., parę kotów wygląda jak moje ))...


A dwie kotki z kalendarza są moje - Kalinka i Malinka  :smile:  Cieszę się, że_ siem podoba_  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Czy trunki do Meliski i Edzi dotarły w całości?


Do mnie też dotarł. Skonsumowany. Przepyszny  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

> edyta, ja mini paczuszki wysylalam z no do pl na kilka dni przed swietami i dotarly do kazdego na czas  
> nie wiem jak dlugo beda szly kubeczki wiec przebieram nozkami i czekam na wiesci 
> 
> na wysylke od redakcji tez czekam..bo juz ma kto ja odebrac


Uprzejmie donoszę  przepiękny kubeczek dotarł .Dzięki za życzenia. Do następnej  licytacji....

----------


## kjuta

a wiecie, że ja mam jeszcze cytrynówkę Melki albo Wusi, co za niedopatrzenie, że nadal stoi i czeka  :wink:  ale żal ze skrzyneczki drewanianej wyciagać  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

ja procentow nie wystawialam, ale o nie walczylam  :big grin:  

Jagoda, ciesze sie ze kubeczek dotarl caly i zdrowy  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Dzien dobry
Daje znac, ze piekna serwetka od Romany do mnie wczoraj dotarla, jak i informacja o paczce do odbioru..teraz bylam na poczcie i otrzymalam prace dzieci, sa piekne! (oczywiscie celnicy dobrali sie do przesylki i ja otwierali) 
Ciesze sie, ze moglam wziac udzial w licytacji  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

No to chyba wszystko doszło. Możemy zamykać temat?

Dziękujemy wspaniałym forumowiczom. Wszystkim którzy wzięli udział, przyznajemy, jeśli nie mają, tytuł: Forumowicz wielki sercem.

----------


## EDZIA

> Czy trunki do Meliski i Edzi dotarły w całości?


Jeszcze ja melduję, że wszystko dotarło. *Arniko* Twój trunek - ZACNY w smaku. Niestety została już tylko butelka. Aż pożałowałam, ze postawiłam na świąteczny stół, bo rozszedł się błyskawicznie :roll eyes: . Ozdoby dzieci i Romy piękne i doszły :wiggle:

----------


## Arnika

Melduję, że do mnie właśnie dzisiaj doszła choinka korbowód  :smile:  
Śliczna jest  :wiggle: 

Dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## Arnika

Edzia.. to ja się bardzo cieszę, że smakowało :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Odebrałam dziś przesyłkę Mmelisy  :smile:  Piękna  :smile:  Reszta poszła na priv :wink:

----------


## Mmelisa

:wave:  :wave:

----------

